# IVF Cycle #1 - Anyone else?



## bunyhuny

Hello, ladies. Just wanted to introduce myself. 

My husband and are on CD6 of our first cycle of IVF and I'd love to make friends with other IVF'ers. I have PCOS, though we don't know why I haven't conceived yet. We timed things right every cycle for almost two years. That's 13 cycles of definite ovulation, including 4 medicated cycles, two with Clomid, one with Femara and IUI, and one with a Clomid/Femara combo. Nothing worked and we've been diagnosed as PCOS plus Unexplained Infertility. 

Currently, we are in Prague in the Czech Republic and moved here last month for IVF. We are from the US and most recently were living in Florida, though we sold our house to pay for our treatment. 

We've been told we have a 40-45% chance a cycle to conceive with IVF, so we are keeping our FX'd that it will work. For the first time I'm thankful that I have PCOS because my doctor says it's much easier for PCOS ladies to get a good number of eggs. Right now I have 21 follicles growing, so seems about right!

The last month has been like this:

July 16- Started on Provera to induce period due to longer cycle.
July 24- Arrived in Prague on my 9th day of Provera. 
July 25- Intake Appt & U/S - Intake went well, but U/S found a cyst on my right ovary.
July 29- Started spotting but never got period. Spotted until Aug 4.
August 1- U/S found that cyst was still there. BW showed estrogen was too high to have proper period.
August 5- U/S found cyst getting larger. Doctor decided to rupture the cyst.
August 6- Doctor rupture the cyst. OWWWW!!!
August 7- U/S looks good. Got an injection to trigger AF.
August 11- AF finally arrived!
August 12- Started on IVF meds. 300iu a day of Gonal-f
August 16- Went in today for U/S. Found 10 follicles on my left ovary and 11 on my right. All ranging from 9mm-12.5mm. Very good news!

Tomorrow I start on Orgalutran to prevent ovulation and then go back in for an U/S on Monday (August 19). Our doctor thinks we'll trigger on either the 19th or 20th and do the ER on 21st or 22nd. We're planning to do a Day-5 Transfer of the one best blastocyst and freeze the rest, however many might make it that far. 

If anyone else would like to share their story, that would be wonderful. :flower:


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck! I'm in the UK and we have our consultant appointment at the ivf clinic mid-September. Not really sure what to expect but I guess we will find out soon! I'm not on here that much anymore (too depressing thinking about ttc) but I stop by every so often. Keep us updated on how your ivf goes!


----------



## bunyhuny

Thank, Mrs B. I hope your appt goes well. 

I know what you mean about the depression. For me, that feeling has eased a bit now that DH and I are getting into the first cycle of IVF. I'm feeling a lot more hopeful (and social) now that we're actually doing it. I hope it goes the same for you and you get some relief! <3


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks :) To be honest I'm pretty numb to everything now... don't really have many feelings towards the whole thing (partly because when I do I just get down!). You never know, maybe once I start ivf I will feel better, like you do. Hopefully! 

How you getting on with the drugs so far? That concerns me with ivf... I get fairly grouchy when I'm simply tired... no idea how bad I'm going to be to live with when I'm pumped full of ivf drugs!!


----------



## bunyhuny

The meds actually aren't bad. I was very worried as well, but it has been a breeze so far.

I had a dreadful time on both Clomid and Femara- insanely sick, vomiting, hot flashes, flu symptoms, insomnia, mood swings (my husband called it psychosis...), the whole shebang. After a few cycles of meds, my doctor told me that the best thing to do would be to move to injectibles with either (another) IUI or with IVF since injectibles, though much more expensive, have fewer side effects. Since there wasn't much difference in price between IUI in the US and IVF in CZ, and since the success rate for IVF is so incredibly much higher, we decided to travel for IVF.

Today is day 6 of stims and I feel great. No side effects at all besides getting slightly weepy on the second night for all of five minutes. Well, and (TMI) so much EWCM that I need a tampon. But no hot flashes, no sickness, no yelling, no side effects at all really. Off and on I feel some slight pressure where my ovaries are, which should increase over the next few days before egg retrieval, but so far, it's a cakewalk. DH and I even BD'd yesterday without any pain and may do so again today. (Since ER/fertilization is this coming week, he needs to "clear everything out" today, and then abstain until collection.)

I'm using the Gonal-F pen @ 300iu a day, and it is so easy. It doesn't hurt at all. In fact, half the time I don't even feel it. I'm adding in another injection today to suppress ovulation and the needle is the exact same size as the Gonal-F ones: Super tiny!


----------



## Mrs B.

I'm glad you're finding it okay! It makes a change to hear that instead of the horror stories that seem to be all over the net! I've never been on any fertility drugs (in the UK, for unexplained infertility, the only treatment they do is go straight to ivf) so I'm not sure how I will react. Super tiny needles sound good to me... not looking forward to the injecting myself part!!


----------



## YearningHeart

bunyhuny - Hi, How you doing? Im on similar boat as you. In fact we are on the same stage. I am currently doing IVF and I started the Gonal F injection on 7th August. I started Cetrotide injection from 12th August. I am taking both these injections daily. One in the morning and one in the evening. I had a scan on 16th August like you, the doctor said I have 3 follicles on the right and 6 on the left, the size were 10mm due to which now my Gonal F dosage has increased from 150 to 225.

My next scan is on 21st August which is 3 days away (I cant wait to finish with these injections and move on to the next stage)
I agree with you, Gonal F injection doesnt really hurt, sometimes you cant even feel it. Just once I felt it and it hurt bad but I think it was the way my position was.
Best of luck with your IVF, I hope you have a BFP and everything goes well. Keep us updated, good luck with your scan tomorrow. x


----------



## YearningHeart

Mrs B - I was so scared actually I still am, of needles! I hate them! I hate injections. My husband gives the injections to me. Its not really that bad, I think the thought of needles inserted into the skin is more scary then the actual process.

As for depression, I know what you mean. Dont stress too much, take it easy. Iv had so many momments in my life were I was moody,angry,depressed,heart borken - Well I think we all have been. With me, taking all these medications and injections sometimes gets to me mentally. Sometimes I just cry over nothing - It just feels like a pressure and Im just so scared of if it doesnt work. Its a tough journey for all those who are TTC. Its alright to let out the tears and I think we have an excuse to be moody at times!


----------



## bunyhuny

Mrs B.- The injecting myself bit was definitely scary the first couple times I did it, but I got used to it with doing my trigger shots during my medicated cycles. The triggers we big needles into muscle, and those were definitely a bit scary. Then I had a progesterone shot I had to do a couple weeks ago and that one was really big. After all that, the teeny tiny Gonal-F needles just going into muscle are pretty much nothing at all. You'll be fine. I've found it easier to do them myself. DH was going to do them the first time and I chickened out right when he was about to do it. Just grabbed it from him and stuck it in as fast as I could. I was so surprised when it didn't hurt!! The great thing about doing it myself is I can control how fast I'm injecting the medication in. A lot of nurse inject too fast and that can make the shots hurt, but if you do it yourself, no pain at all, at least with the Gonal-F. 

YearningHeart- Oh that is so neat that we're at the exact same place! Though, it does sound like you were started at a much lower dose than me. It always took me 10 days of Clomid or Femara to get follicles, so my RE started me on a high dose to make sure I'd respond well. If you have to do another cycle will they start you out on a higher dose? Oh, and which one is Cetrotide? Is it one of the anti-ovulation ones? I started on Orgalutran yesterday. The needle was slightly bigger than my Gonal-F one and I was a bit skittish with it. Didn't go fast enough and only got the needle part way in, kind of just poked myself. Anyway, I shrieked, pulled it out, realized what I'd done, and started laughing at myself. DH looked at me like I was crazy. So funny. Next try I didn't hesitate and it just went in, didn't feel it at all. Strangely, once I got the medication in and needle out, I could feel the medication under my skin. It felt icy and hot and itchy all at the same time. Stayed that way for maybe 15 minutes. So weird.... Is the Cetrotide like that?

*Update* Nothing new to report today. The pressure I was feeling in my ovaries on Friday and yesterday has subsided. The only thing I've noticed is some slight breast tenderness, but that has been going since I started the Gonal-F. Can't wait for my scan tomorrow. I'm really hoping to see some good follicle growth!


----------



## YearningHeart

bunyhuny - Yeah I did start at lower dosage, I started at 150 then went up to 225. Sorry I didnt understand what you meant by 'next cycle'. I have PCOS, my right tube is blocked and I have been TTC for many years, looking at this the doctor put me on IVF straight away. I didnt have any clomid etc.

I hope my IVF does work out, if it doesnt then I will move on to IVF again the 2nd time. My eggs will be frozen in this IVF round, so if this IVF fails I will not need to do the injections/medications again as I will have eggs hopefully. 

Cetrotidehas similar effects, the area goes red,ichy and sometimes looks like a rash for little while. Gonal F injection does not hurt but I find Cetrotide injection a little painful. I hate that injection!

Good Luck with you appointment tomorrow. I look forward to your update. xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks, YearningHeart. I am hoping my follicles have gotten nice and big and that I'll be able to trigger soon. 

That is awesome that you were able to move right to IVF. DH and I have been doing the "doctor thing" for over a year now, so PCOS treatment with meds, first with timed intercourse and then with IUI. After non of that worked, they tacked on Unexplained Infertility to our diagnosis and we finally found out we needed IVF this past February. It took some time to financially make IVF possible, but now that we are here, we are VERY happy to finally be moving forward again- it had gotten to be a real downer for a while there. 

So if you don't get your BFP this cycle, will you move straight into a frozen cycle? I know that many ladies take a break for a month or so before doing a frozen one, but DH and I have decided to do back to back cycles if we need to. We've been told we'll probably need 1-3 cycles total, so one fresh and then if necessary doing frozen. (Hoping for lots of blastocysts left over to freeze!)


----------



## YearningHeart

bunyhuny - 

My process with the specialist was also a year. I had to have several checks, 2 surgery's because the doctor thought I had a fibroid but luckily it turned out I didn't. Just those things kind of dragged for a year and then they said the best move for me is IVF. 

As for what I will do if I dont get a BFP, ummm.. Im not sure, I most likely have a little break or might just start it again. It all depends on how I will be. Even now sometimes it feels hard to cope with.

I know IVF is a good thing for those who are struggle big time to conceive like me, but it just makes you emotional too. I dont know if thats how you feel too. I mean sometimes Im very happy and excited and sometimes I feel sad (Sad the fact that I couldn't conceive naturally) and I am feeling like this now I dont know how I will feel if I get a BFN nevertheless I keep saying to myself to be strong and be ready for any news weather it be good news or bad. I always pray it works for me and for all those heart broken ladies! xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

Ugh, a whole year of testing. That sounds less than fun. I'm so happy that they're letting you move forward with treatment now. I can't even imagine waiting a whole year for assisted TTC.

I know what you mean about feeling down. When I got into my assisted cycles last year with meds and then IUI it was so hard, especially the BFN's. I ended up very depressed, couldn't even get myself out of the house. DH and I took a break from everything while we saved up for IVF, so from April until the start of this IVF cycle I was able to refocus on myself and and my husband. We visited family, took a mini-vacation, and really did everything we could to reduce the stress. The end of last month and beginning of this month were difficult because there were so many delays getting into the cycle, but once I finally was handed my Gonal-F shots, I just felt so much better. I don't know. I think deep down I always knew we would need IVF and now that it's here I just feel so relieved. I'm sure I'll be a wreck if I get a BFN this cycle, those BFN's always are so hard, but I think I'm prepared a bit better for it this time that usual. DH and I are going into this knowing full well that it could easily take more than one cycle, so I'm trying to look at this as a few month process, if that makes sense.

*Update* - Went in today for CD9 u/s. After 8 days of stims I have 20+ follicles all measuring between 17mm and 21.5mm. :happydance: I do two trigger injections tonight, one at 8pm and one at 9pm. DH and I have to be at the doctor's office with his "sample" at 7a on Wednesday, and as soon as that is turned in, we head upstairs so I can be prepped for the retrieval!


----------



## YearningHeart

bunyhuny - Thats great! Glad to hear your follicles grew, not long left now. Take it easy, I hope it goes well for you and me! 

I know what you mean, those BFN are so hard to take in. I actually never thought I would do IVF, I thought baby making is easy, just do the actions! The little did I realise! 

I do understand what you mean 'This could be few months process' I keep saying to myself that be prepared for any news, dont have too much expectations. Everything is easy said then done of course. I feel as though my injection phase is just dragging. Today is day 13 of my injections. I have a scan on Wednesday I hope my follicles are grown to perfect size by then. I just cant wait for these injection phase to go. I dont know why but I am getting emotional when I take the injections, my poor lovely husband keeps comforting me and keeps telling me to stay strong but I can see in his eyes how badly he wants this to work. Everytime I see him I feel more of the want to have a child.
How long have you TTC by the way?

Keep us updated how your Wednesdays appointment goes? Looking forward to your update! xx


----------



## bunyhuny

I think you shouldn't feel too bad about your follicles taking longer. From what I've been reading, the women who take a bit longer (12-15 days) to be ready for trigger tend to have healthier eggs than women who only stim for 8-11 days before trigger time (like myself). Not sure why, but maybe take it as a good sign that your eggs will be nice and mature and not rushed. 

Um... so let's see. We've been trying just about two years now. (My new journal is in my siggy and has a breakdown of when we did what.) We were NTNP for a while before that. I charted my BBT while we were NTNP and we DTD at the right time about 4 cycles in the year before we were actively TTC.

It's been hard in many ways because we started actively "trying" just before we got married and our entire marriage has been revolving around trying to make a child. Before our first anniversary, we were already 2 Clomid rounds, a midwife, an OB/Gyn, an RE, countless ultrasounds and blood draws, and a HSG into fertility treatments. I really hope IVF works so that we can have some time to focus on each other again. 

Things had gotten really tense between DH and me after our BFN in February (after our IUI). DH just didn't know how to help anymore, I was a disaster from 4 months of Clomid and Femara; it was awful, we were fighting a lot. I was so emotionally ripped apart by that point, I don't even have words for it, and DH is a very quiet, non-emotional guy, so there was a major disconnect going on. 

Then we found out we'd need IVF and that was just another big drain on us; we had to sell our house just so we could pay for treatment. Luckily having to stop to sell the house and prepare to move overseas for IVF gave me time to recover from all the previous treatments. 

I think a lot of the reason I'm feeling so positively now is because, though I'm feeling a little agitated from the hormones, I am not so incredibly sick as I was on Clomid or Femara. (My doctor said I had the worst side effect response to Clomid he'd ever seen, and he's been a fertility doctor for over two decades.) Just being able to get up out of bed and not immediately be sick is a blessing. I can't even begin to describe the nightmare that Clomid was. 

I also really believe that IVF will work, something I didn't really believe with the timed/medicated cycles and with the IUI. They told us our chance at IUI success was only 10-20% per cycle, and I was so incredibly sick I just couldn't keep doing it. When we got our BFN that cycle it was just terrible. Looking at the future, I just could not do it anymore. I was so worn out. We did one last medicated cycle after that before I gave up and agreed to IVF.

With IVF, we've been told 40-45% chance per cycle at conception, and I'm not sick at all, so looking forward I know I can do more cycles of this if I need to, something I could not even fathom with IUI or Clomid/Femara. IVF is a cakewalk, a lovely, blissful cakewalk compared to the nightmare DH and I already had to deal with with previous treatments.


----------



## YearningHeart

bunyhuny - Awwwwwwwww your story made me sad :-( I really pray this works out for you! You deserve this, well all ladies who are TTC do. Its so heart breaking to read stories from TTC ladies and what they go through. 

What side effects did you get from clomid? It must of been really bad, At least its all over now and now you can focus on IVF.
Me and my DH also had few ups and downs, sometimes I would get snappy and moody (especially when someone annoys me about having babies or BFP announcements) and Im sure it would be hard for DH too so we used to argue. I found it hard at first because DH is very emotional person either so it would clash with me however sometimes he would be supportive. With this IVF, he has been so helpful, even when I get upset randomly or moody, he tries to cheer me up. I can see he wants this really badly. We have been TTC for over 5 years so wer just praying that our happy moment is close by.

Everyones struggle is different but theres always a sad story with those who are TTC. XXX


----------



## bunyhuny

Oh, Clomid was just bad. I ended up literally bedridden for at least two weeks out of each cycle, and just plain sick the rest of the time. I had fatigue, nausea/vomiting, digestive issues, migraines, hot flashes, bloating, terrible flu-like symptom, I'd get so delirious that I'd start begging DH to tell me if I was dying, and so dizzy that I was running into walls and falling down a lot. And then on top of that, terrible, awful mood swings- screaming one minute, bawling the next, then sleeping again. Two cycles I got such bad insomnia that my sleep schedule ended up totally reversed and I couldn't fall asleep until 9 or 10 in the morning for a few weeks each time. I had to quit working. Just terrible. So very glad that I will never have to take Clomid again!

Anyway! Enough of that. :winkwink: I'm feeling great now and plan to (at least try) to stay that way. Last night I had some side effects from the trigger shot (exorcist-style vomiting, yay...) but that's all gone now and I'm feeling good. I have some prescription anti-nausea meds that my RE back in the States gave me (the pills also work as sleep aids, so double benefit). I took one of those last night, finally got my stomach settled, and then slept for, um, 15 hours? Yeah. All better now, though. ER in the morning! Very excited. Can't wait to hear how many eggs they get!

How are you feeling today? If you feel up to sharing more of your TTC journey, I'm all ears. 5 years is long time, so I'm very glad you're getting to do IVF now. <3


----------



## Mrs B.

Good luck with ER tomorrow bunyhuny!


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks Mrs B- I'm so excited!!! I really hope everything goes well. Feeling super positive right now. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs B.

Yay! Super positive is good :) :)


----------



## YearningHeart

bunyhuny - It sounds like it was a very horrible experience. Good thing your not on clomid no more. Thats one thing I get scared of medications - 'The side effects'

Im feeling well today thanks!  Me and DH went for a little walk to the park which was nice. I have been putting bottle water bottle on my tummy and having protein rich food. Iv been getting tingling feeling on my ovaries which I believe is a sign the follicles are growing  

I have a scan tomorrow first thing in the morning, Im so excited to go and I hope tomorrow they tell me when my egg collection will be. I will defo update tomorrow.

As for my TTC years, yeah it has been a long time and I am a bit to blame for that. I was not conceiving for years and I wouldnt go to the doctors because I was scared to hear bad news so I kept having hope and expecting a BFP but that obviously didnt come, eventually after so many BFN and speaking to people I decided to finally make a trip to the doctors and get my self checked and it was from there my journey began and finding out my problems. I am glad I made that visit to the doctors, the only regret I have is why I didnt go earlier! 

Keep me updated how your appointment goes tomorrow! I look forward to reading it. I hope you come with good news! xxxxx


----------



## bunyhuny

Feeling lousy and uncomfortable after egg retrieval. Will write more later. Doctor collected 18 eggs. Embryologist will attempt standard fertilization with 10 eggs and ICSI with 8. Tomorrow afternoon she will tell us how many successfully fertilized. For the first time ever, DH had a lower count (19 mil) and lower motility (37%). Every other SA he has ever had has come back perfect. Not sure what happened today. We weren't planning on paying another $750 for ICSI, but doctor said it would be risky to not do it. 

Please let me know how your scan goes!


----------



## YearningHeart

bunyhuny - I hope you feel better after rest. Take it easy, dont stress. You have come this far stay strong. Im so so so excited for you! I hope you get a call with a very good number of successfully fertilized eggs. Even though your DH's mobilty count is less than what it has been tomorrow, I pray that does not come in the way.
You take plenty of rest because right now you are important and your health, think positive. Im praying for a BFP for you! xxx

As for my scan, I just got back from it. I have few follicles on both ovaries however they are still not large enough. Only 2 are 18mm and the rest smaller. So I will still have to continue with Gonal F and Cetrotide. (Feels like this injection phase is forever) I had so much belief that my follicles are all big and no more of the injections.
The doctor wants to see me again on Friday for another scan and then egg collection will be on Monday.
Its nice that we are on same stage. It helps. Keep me updated with your treatments.
XXX


----------



## bunyhuny

What dose are you on for stims?


----------



## YearningHeart

I was on 225 but now I am on 187.5 so little less.


----------



## bunyhuny

I guess if you ever need to do another fresh cycle they will know to start you out at a higher dose. I didn't respond well to Clomid or Femara, so my RE started me at 300iu and said she'd move me up at first scan if necessary.


----------



## bunyhuny

Update- Transferred a healthy 3AA blastocyst yesterday. Today we found out that TWO other blastocysts made it to freezing- a 3AB and a 3BB. :cold::cold: Currently, I'm enjoying just sitting around, thinking about the little blastocyst floating around inside me. Hopefully it has hatched by now, or will sometime today, then it is on to implantation. So exciting!


----------



## YearningHeart

bunyhuny- Congratulation! That is indeed very exciting! Well done, I hope everything goes smooth and well and you see a BFP. Take lots of rest and no stress. All the best.xx

I went for EC yesterday and the doctor collected 17 eggs, 14 of which fertilised. The doctor called that I will have the ET on Thursday or Saturday so I shall be joining your boat soon.


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats, YearningHeart. That is a wonderful fertilization rate! I hope you are able to transfer Saturday. With that many embryos you should get some good blastocysts! I was reading that the chance of conceiving almost double when you transfers day 5 blastocysts instead of day 3 embryos. Very happy DH and I decided to do blasts. :happydance:


----------



## YearningHeart

Ohh cool, I didnt know that. I hope we have it on day 5 then, I dont think we decide the doctor tells us. He said we will have to go in on thursday unless they call on that day early morning not to come in and instead go on saturday. So I have no idea when it will be. so excited as well as nervous. 

xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Huh. My RE asked us which we wanted. She said she'd rather do day 5 transfers if there are enough fertilized eggs, so she was happy that I said that. Usually when 10 or more eggs fertilize, doctors prefer to do a day 5 transfer, so I wonder why you doctor does otherwise? I guess each clinic just has a different way they do things. Either way, I am very excited for you! Just think of it, you could be PUPO as early as Thursday!


----------



## Mrs B.

That's great news! Good luck to both of you :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Bunyhuny - what's PUPO? Haven't come across that one before! :)


----------



## bunyhuny

Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs B.

Ah, excellent. Like that one!


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies - I just had my ET today 

Im still feeling very bloaty since after the EC but hopefully it goes away soon. Now Im just praying for the next 2 weeks. How are you hunybuny?
x


----------



## Mrs B.

Yay Yearning! Hope the bloating goes away soon xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey, congrats Heart! How are you feeling? Today was 3dp5dt for me and I am totally losing it already. Time is going by so, so, so slowly. Just wish there was some way to know what's going on in there. Praying that my little bean is implanting and going strong.


----------



## YearningHeart

Awwwww bunyhuny, im sure the waiting must be very nerve racking. Keep your self busy so it feels like time is moving fast. Im excited for u! Not long left.

MrsB - the bloating has gone tinee winee better but im feeling so so unwell. I feel pressue on chest, tummy hurts, tummy feels stuffed and to top it up i have constipation! I cant lie down properly nor walk properly. I just want to feel normal. I have been feeling unwell since EC and everyday seems to go little worse. :-( :-( :-(


----------



## YearningHeart

And Iv got a headache, i feel like.crying :-(


----------



## YearningHeart

The nurse said apparently this is normal and I was like whaaattttttttt???!!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Oh no, that's awful! How can that be normal?? I hope you're feeling much better very soon :( xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! :flower:

I think I know everyone on this thread already, so I'm hoping you won't mind if I join in, even though I won't even start down-regging for a couple of weeks. :roll: I'm eager to watch your progress! 

Yearning, sorry you're feeling so yucky. It does sound like that's not uncommon. Have you been doing all the things they tell you to do--fluids, rest, etc.? Hope it passes quickly. Did you transfer one emby or two?

Hope everyone here gets a sticky bfp from this awful process!


----------



## Serenyx

YearningHeart said:


> MrsB - the bloating has gone tinee winee better but im feeling so so unwell. I feel pressue on chest, tummy hurts, tummy feels stuffed and to top it up i have constipation! I cant lie down properly nor walk properly. I just want to feel normal. I have been feeling unwell since EC and everyday seems to go little worse. :-( :-( :-(

Yes our clinic said this is normal too (I hate to think what abnormal would be like!).

The nurse recommended I buy some lactulose to help with any constipation, it might be something for you to consider :flower: it can be bought over the counter at any pharmacy :)


----------



## bunyhuny

Sorry you're feeling icky, Heart! I think those are pretty normal reactions, too. I've had constipation since I started on the progesterone as well as screwed up sleep and heart palpitations. I've sent a couple e-mails to my doctor, but she hasn't gotten back to me about it. :/ Stupid side effects. I was bloated as well, but today it is finally gone at 9 days past EC. I think you just have to give it time.

All I was told when I talked to a nurse is to just drink loads of water- like twice as much liquid as you would normally have in a day. She also said that if I started getting bad pain, shortness of breath, or started rapidly gaining weight to call in immediately. I think you're supposed to watch out for decreased urine output as well, but she didn't say that bit.


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi Pbl!

Hope you're both feeling better buny and heart!


----------



## bunyhuny

Gave in and POAS yesterday. Couldn't help it! So far, I've gotten BFN's, but it's still early. My RE said that it's not for sure until 10dp5dt and today is only 6dp5dt, so there is still time. Keeping my FX'd!


----------



## bunyhuny

*7dp5dt!!!!!*

​


----------



## pbl_ge

That's wonderful news, Buny!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: When are betas?

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs B.

OMG THAT'S A SECOND LINE!!!! Congrats buny that's so so awesome!!!!! xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies- it's been a rough couple days. Got beta results back on Monday- hCG was at 16 and nurses sounded concerned that it was so low, but still, I don't get my second beta until NEXT WEEK. They don't do every 2 days in this country apparently. ](*,)

Monday night, I started getting horrible cramps and bright read spotting/bleeding (as well as -TMI- really painful diarrhea). It was insanely scary. I started inserting a progesterone every four hours instead of two every eight just to make sure the level was staying up, and the cramps calmed down after a few hours. 

Stayed sick all day yesterday and had pink spotting until noon. Finally the spotting stopped, and there was only one time yesterday evening I had any pink at all, and it was just a tiny bit. Of course, by this point I was totally freaked out so I had BFN nightmares all night.

Woke up this morning and thought I'd put my mind at ease by POAS, and the result came back as almost negative- so I totally freaked out for a few minutes before I realized my pee was totally diluted from drinking so much water yesterday while I was really sick.

Didn't drink anything all morning and tested again 6 hours later. BFP came back up nicely. Still very light, but a teeny bit darker than yesterday. 

Still a mess, but I guess that's how it's going to be until my 7 week scan. I never realized how frightening the time right after the BFP could be. I just keep praying this little bean sticks.


----------



## pbl_ge

Buny, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. Early pregnancy is TERRIFYING, especially if you're LTTTC or TTCAL. :nope: Bleeding/spotting doesn't necessarily mean much, One of my friends on this site just hit the 2nd trimester after spotting pretty much nonstop all the way through 8 weeks. Some heavy red blood in there, too. And it's super early days so one would expect your HCG to be very low. It's terrible that you have to wait a full week! Are there things you can do to distract yourself in the meantime? Perhaps it's a good time to reorganize papers or similar? Will be sending you super sticky dust in the meantime. :dust: :hugs: 

Yearning, what is your status? How are you feeling?

Serenyx, I know what you're going through. :hugs:

I'm about one week away from starting the BCP. :happydance: Getting excited.


----------



## Mrs B.

Huge huge hugs to you buny :hugs: I hope everything calms down and you get confirmation that everything is ok soon. My friend suffered from bad bleeding in the first few weeks with her first pregnancy and she obviously panicked about it, but everything turned out just fine and she had a perfectly healthy and happy little boy at full term. I know it's easy for me to say, but just relax and take it easy. xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Well, ladies, the last week has been crazy. Last week Monday my beta was 16. On Friday it was 22. Both my nurse and doctor said I was going to miscarry. Doctor wanted one last Beta test today to confirm the obvious. And, shockingly, today's number was 121. Totally where it should be. I don't know what to think. I spent the weekend grieving the loss, and then today, this. I am just so shocked. I don't know what to think anymore.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs B.

That's awesome news buny!! Congratulations! Go you for proving the doctors wrong! :hugs: xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Buny - WHOOOOOhooooo thats great news! I hope all works out for you, I have a good feeling, try not to stress, that is a good beta jump! 

pbl - Heyyyy how are you? What is BCP? Well whatever it is - Yaaay and hope it works 

Mrs.B - Hiii How are you?? Hope all good good

AFM - Im still in my 2 weeks wait and my blood test is finally nearly here. Its on Thursday!!  Im so excited at the same time I am super nervous in case its a BFN. I have no idea if I am pregnant or not. I had few symptoms, some of which just disappeared! I still have cramps, like really minor cramps and sometimes a headache for few seconds. I try not to think about it much and just let Thursday come and I will find out then. This is my first IVF and Im feeling very very scared. Anyways thats enough of me. I really pray I come home and hear good news on Thursday. 
Take care all. xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Buny, I love stories like that! :happydance: I assume they'll give you another test or two, right? Keep us posted! :hugs:

AF due tomorrow for me, then I'll start the down-regging. :thumbup: Not sure when, though.

What's up with everyone else?


----------



## pbl_ge

YearningHeart said:


> Buny - WHOOOOOhooooo thats great news! I hope all works out for you, I have a good feeling, try not to stress, that is a good beta jump!
> 
> pbl - Heyyyy how are you? What is BCP? Well whatever it is - Yaaay and hope it works
> 
> Mrs.B - Hiii How are you?? Hope all good good
> 
> AFM - Im still in my 2 weeks wait and my blood test is finally nearly here. Its on Thursday!!  Im so excited at the same time I am super nervous in case its a BFN. I have no idea if I am pregnant or not. I had few symptoms, some of which just disappeared! I still have cramps, like really minor cramps and sometimes a headache for few seconds. I try not to think about it much and just let Thursday come and I will find out then. This is my first IVF and Im feeling very very scared. Anyways thats enough of me. I really pray I come home and hear good news on Thursday.
> Take care all. xxx

We cross-posted! BCP = birth control pills. :flower:

Super exciting that your beta is almost here. You must be really nervous. We'll be thinking about you, so come let us know how it goes! :dust:


----------



## bunyhuny

Mrs B.- Thanks, lady. <3 How you doing today?

YearningHeart- Thanks, hunny. Trying not to stress is soooo hard. FX'd for good news for you on Thursday! 

pbl_ge- Not long now! :happydance:

*Update* DH and I went in and talked to our doctor today. She says the jump in beta from Friday to Monday is a good sign and that we'll have our next beta this coming Friday. If numbers look good, we'll go in on Monday (my b'day!) for an early u/s. I really hope everything turns out okay!!


----------



## YearningHeart

pbl - Ahhhh birth control pills. I was on them at the begining of IVF. How many days are going to be on BCP? I was on it for like 27 days. Best of luck, It definitly is exciting because the process is starting. Yaay 

buny - That is cool on your birthday. Hope the beta number goes up and all goes well.

I just had spotting like an hour ago. When I wiped myself I noticed pinky colour with discharge (Sorry too much info) or maybe it was the pessary gooey thing. haha
Anyways when I saw the pink colour I got so scared and just froze for few seconds thinking 'OMG have I started my period' but it was just a little and I am hoping this is a good sign.
Did you guys get spotting? buny?


----------



## Mrs B.

I have everything crossed for you yearning!! I hope you get a positive on Thursday!

buny, that's so exciting! Will you be able to see much on the u/s this early on? I assume baby will look rather blob-like! :D

pbl - is it actual bcp they give you *shudders* I hate what bcp did to my body - messed my cycle up for about 18 months! Oh well, must do what the docs say. How you getting on?

AFM - I'm doing ok (apart from AF being here so I'm in pain and rather grumpy... but otherwise ok!). Got my consultant appointment on Monday, where I hear they like to take pints of blood and run lots of tests! I'm expecting everything to come back normal (as I've already had the tests previously) and then I'm assuming the whole process starts at the beginning of the next cycle? Scary! Unfortunately, as AF has just arrived, I'm going to have to wait until mid-Oct for my next cycle to start :(


----------



## YearningHeart

Mrs.B - Awwww dont worry I know the period pain sucks but that phase will be over soon. Ohhhh Best of luck with you!!! Let us know how your Mondays appointment goes

AFM - I had the shock of my life. I had brown spotting in the afternoon followed by light pink spotting, after few hours I had very bad cramps, it was like killer period pain I had to take pain killers for it. The spotting turned into blood. I was bleeding!!! It is very light red and its a little with the very bad cramps. When I saw it I felt like bursting into tears but held it in until I told DH then my tears just came. Im so worried now, I just spoke to the nurse (I called them because I was scared and in pain) and she said it is either implantation or AF is coming! My beta test is on Thursday. I hope its not AF. I feel so miserable now and it feels like its the end :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## pbl_ge

Yearning, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Lots of women bleed when pregnant, so it may not spell the end. Remember there are women who don't know they're pregnant because they get something like a period! Ditto on the cramps. You just don't know until the beta test. :nope: We're rooting for you, and hope it's implantation bleeding! :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Yearning- I had bright red bleeding with TERRIBLE cramps on 7dp5dt and pink the next day. I also had some spotting a couple nights ago (12dp5dt?) when I had a BM. Doctor told me not to worry, that it can be totally normal.


----------



## StorkStalker

Hello everyone.. I hope I am not late to the thread.. I am also on my 1st IVF round after what seems the Longest Time TTC (5 yrs), 2 BFP: 1 mc at week 7 4 yrs ago, 1 laparoscopy for fibrome removal and 1 ectopic with tube removal last april.. I am very scared (and scarred).. Today was the second ultrasound and last time the technician said I had no right ovary (after the tubal removal because of the ectopic) and today he says he sees one and that it has many follicles growing, as well as in the left.. I am on the long protocol, and today will be day 8 of gonal F 150 dose.. Follicles range from 12mm to 21... I don´t know what to expect.. I thought I had lost my right ovary with the tubal removal.. My doctor is very criptic and also the language and cultural barrier is no help, we live in France due to DH´s work, and our 1st language is Spanish, 2nd English, and French is not going great.. So it´s been a roller coaster with everything...

I have been away from B&B for almost 2 years bc I was so depressed I couldn´t even read posts in the LTTTC board anymore.. but none of my friends gets it bc most of them are on their 3rd or 4th baby... Or very early into TTC so still not feeling the angst.. 

I hope everyone´s IVF goes great.. I wish everyone a BFP at the end... For me I wish I could get a BFP or at least some embryos that can be frozen... 

Also, my hair is falling like crazy.. is this because of stress or is it Gonal F??

Thank you all and good luck..

xoxo


----------



## YearningHeart

pbl/buny - Thanks for the support :hugs: I think I just over reacted :dohh: lol
The cramps have reduced a lot Its very minor now as well as the bleeding. I had very small blood clots last night and tiny this morning. I hope its nothing serious. Buny: Did you get blood clots?
Anyhow I do feel much better and I feel dumb the way I acted yesterday. I just have to pass time today and tomorrow first thing in the morning Im at the blood test clinic.
How are you both doing? Hows your BCP going pbl?

StorkStalker - Heyyy how are you? Hey dont stress! (I know thats rich coming from me) but seriously stress does not good. Its exciting process! Your on day 8 of Gonal F :happydance: not long left. The injection phase does pass quick, when I was on the injection phase it seemed forever but now I think it went fast. 
I know coming on B&B sometimes can be depressing especially when things arent working out, but we are here to support you. When I feel down I force myself to come and then I feel so much happier. I dont share my story/feelings or even details of my IVF to anyone other than my DH. Yeah few people know but thats only like Im doing IVF. So coming here for me helps a lot, its nice to share stories and realise that you are not on the boat alone :thumbup:
I wish you all the best and I hope you too get a BFP without a complication. Hope its a good time for all of us!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs B.

Stork - Welcome! If I had to guess, I'd say the hair loss might be a stress thing... I can't imagine trying to speak with doctors in a third language!! Good luck!! :dust: to you x

Yearning... so glad you're feeling a bit better and the cramps and bleeding have reduced now. Don't feel bothered about the way you reacted - it's natural!! You're obviously going to be worried about bleeding and cramps right now. But the others are right - it doesn't necessarily mean anything bad at all. The fact that the cramps and bleeding have lessened suggests its actually a very positive sign!!! FX for you!!! I hope we will be hearing good news from you very soon!! :dust: xx


----------



## pbl_ge

*Buny*, I'll have everything crossed for you on Friday! Let us know! [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;

*Yearning*, no AF yet is a really good sign! [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; Will be stalking tomorrow between meetings for your news!

*Stork*, I'm sorry your TTC journey has been so rough. :hugs: :cry: I definitely understand having to stay away from BnB. It can be a real double-edged sword. Right now I'm re-evaluating how I interact with it and other TTC ladies, too. I've never heard of hair falling out, but have you searched for Gonal-F side effects? It might be one of them. FX it isn't too bad. Do you know when ER will be yet? Hoping for you!

*Mrs.B*, is waiting another cycle a good or bad thing? Are you taking super good care of yourself to increase egg quality and all that? I've been glad to have the extra time for that purpose. Hope the waiting is okay for you. :hugs:

AFM, CD1 today, so I start the BCP on Saturday. Here we go! :happydance:


----------



## YearningHeart

Stork - Like Mrs.B mentioned that hair loss could be due to stress, that reminds me someone I know she also was going through LTTTC and due to stress she did loose hair, make a trip to the doctors to check just to be sure and take lots of rest and keep yourself busy so you dont have time for stress. xx

pbl - I will find out tomorrow at 3:00 in the afternoon and Il post then. My bleeding has come back again, it comes and goes but I dont feel the stress, I just came home from outside, I spent some time with friends so today seems like it is going fast. After my blood test I have booked myself with things to do so the wait does not kill me. Anyways enough of me!!

Yaaaayyy Im really excited for you! It is exciting to start the pills!! I was also on BCP. How long you going to be taking them? Trust me it will pass so fast. Take it easy and enjoy! Hope it all works out for you! xx


----------



## bunyhuny

YearningHeart- Hey hunny. I can't remember if I had any clots or not. I don't think I did... ??? I remember it being bright red that night and then pink the next day, but I was freaking out so much I don't really remember any more than that. :blush:


----------



## YearningHeart

buny - Thanks for the reply. The clots have more aless gone, now its just bleeding with cramps. I guess if I get a BFN it wont be that much of a shock as I am mentally getting prepared for the worst. Curiosity kills.


----------



## Mrs B.

pbl - another month waiting for me isn't good, but it's not the end of the world. I've been taking good care of myself and doing everything I can to have good quality eggs from the beginning so there isn't anything else I can do. It just means another month to wait, and another painful period! However, I do work at a Uni and the students are back soon... and with the students comes lots of germs! Yum. So at least I should be able to get any colds etc out the way before the real ivf stuff starts. They may well start me on BC right away... I get the impression that can start at any time in your cycle?

Yearning - FX you get good news today!!


----------



## YearningHeart

Thanks Mrs.B, I just had the blood test. I will post when I get the result. I am so nervous. I cant think and I have no feeling of if I am preggy or not. I feel 50/50

xxx


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi ladies, I just got my results - a BFN :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I guess I kind of expected it as my bleeding increased a lot this morning and I had blood clots. Im just so so gutted! :cry::cry::cry:

I wish you guys all the best!!! I hope you guys see a BFP and those who got a BFP, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. Thank you soo much for your kind words and support it meant the world to me.

Love you all! xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Yearning. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I have no words. Take very very good care of yourself now.

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Mrs B.

I'm so so sorry yearning :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Will you be trying another cycle of ivf? xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

Oh! So, so sorry Yearning. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*Update* Temp dropped today and I have had spotting and cramps all day. Doctor says to be prepared for a miscarriage. I'll go in and have another beta tomorrow, but spotting seems to be getting heavier so not feeling hopeful. Doesn't look good, ladies.


----------



## YearningHeart

Omg Noooooo huny i hope its not a misscarriage. No no no, Im praying for you sweetheart. Dont let it get to you. Stay strong! Keep us updated. I hope we dont hear bad news. Wishing you the best!! Xx

Im feeling much better, DH is taking me out for a posh dinner. My mind feels fine much better than I expected.I do want to start another IVF cycle, I just dont know if Im ready right now. These injections and medicine was a pressue mentally but lets see. Tomorrow Im going to speak to the nurse, their going tl book an appointment for me and we will see from there. It would be a massive miracle but I really hope I can get a BFP naturally before next IVF cycle.
Thanks ladies for your lovely messages. Xxxxx


----------



## bunyhuny

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## pbl_ge

bunyhuny said:


> Oh! So, so sorry Yearning. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> *Update* Temp dropped today and I have had spotting and cramps all day. Doctor says to be prepared for a miscarriage. I'll go in and have another beta tomorrow, but spotting seems to be getting heavier so not feeling hopeful. Doesn't look good, ladies.

NOOOOOOO!!!! :cry: :cry: :cry: Don't give up yet! Will be praying for good news.


----------



## YearningHeart

Buny - This is probably an early post, but how are you? did you go for the beta test? Im praying for you, I hope you come with good news. What ever it is, stay strong. Thinking of you. x


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. Spotting had slowed down a lot last night, and there wasn't quite as much this morning, but then after the bumpy, swervy, terrible cab rides to and from the clinic, I was back to heavier spotting with clots. The only consolation I have is that my hpt's have gotten darker, but I have been told that it could also be not that I'm miscarrying but that I'm having an ectopic, so I am just totally freaked out at this point. I'm on bed rest until my ultrasound next week on Monday. My birthday is Monday, so I really am just wishing so hard for everything to be okay because I really don't want bad news on my birthday.

The clinic is a bit behind today and we also ended up arriving a half hour late because I was feeling so sick this morning, so we may not get our beta results back until tomorrow morning. Hopefully they will have them by the end of the day, though.


----------



## YearningHeart

Awwwwwww buny :hugs::hugs::hugs:

You make sure you take lots of rest! near the end of my 2WW I went shopping and I felt cramps and I think it was my shopping trip that made my bleeding heavier. Take rest, Im thinking of you and I hope you come with great news. Try not to stress or think about it too much, I know its easy said then done but try your best. Stress is not good.

xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Will be stalking for your news, Buny. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs B.

Oh no, no, no, no buny!!! I hope you get good news later today. We'll be stalking, waiting, and sending huge positive vibes your direction. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. First of my beta came back at 477.8! So a doubling time of 48.5 hours!! Things may be okay in there after all. Well, except that I think my progesterone is so low that I could potentially lose the pregnancy anyway... 

My doctor is totally pissing me off. My temp has dropped low, I'm still having cramps, spotting, and bleeding with clots and my doctor continues to refuse to do a progesterone check. During my whole IVF cycle, not ONCE has she checked it. I am SO angry. I wrote her an e-mail about everything and even sent her my chart:





*and this is the response I get:
*
_"Hi, the hCG level is nice.
So, use [the level of Progesterone previously prescribed], [the level of Estrogen previously prescribes] and we will wait untill monday - ultrasound and hCG level.
dont measure the temperature now. Only wait untill monday 
and the dose of [the level of Progesterone previously prescribed] is high enough.
Ok?"_



*So DH and I wrote her back and I said:*

_"For our peace of mind, my husband and I would like to come in and get my progesterone level checked tomorrow. Of course we will pay for the test. 

Thank you so much for your continued support,"_

At this point we've decided to just show up at the clinic tomorrow and not leave until someone checks my levels! 


*Oh! And here is her response to my message yesterday when I first told her about the temp drop, bleeding, cramping,and clots and asked for a progesterone check:*

_"Hi, in case of more spotting or bleeding come tomorrow for [hCG] blood test. In case that it will be only light spotting, wait untill monday.
I hope it will be ok....
In case of not good result of this pregnancy you will continue with [frozen embryo transfer cycle], it means you will stop [progesterone], [estrogen], start bleeding more and use [estrogen] etc. We will plan it.
But firstly we have to know the result of this pregnancy. Spotting in early pregnancy can occure and doesnt have to mean a problem. We will see how the situation will be. Ok?"_

Seriously. Not once does she mention bringing me in for a progesterone check. And also, we had decided this past Monday that the beta would be today- apparently she forgot.


----------



## Mrs B.

:hugs: buny, your doc sounds very frustrating! :( 

That's great news on the beta though!! Let us know how you get on with getting your progesterone checked out. FX all will be ok for you! xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Sorry for the long update with lots of details, but this stuff is totally interesting and comes to a great conclusion.

Well. Never could get a progesterone check, but I spoke with a doctor in the US (one of the top IF doctors in the world apparently!) and was able to get some more information about what may be happening. I also did a LOT of research last night and this morning. I am much less worried about things now than I was before. 

Here's what I found out:

It seems that in IVF, because the follicles are damaged during egg collection, they can fail easily and not form the corpus luteum that is supposed to make progesterone. In other cases, they do form, but then fail later. This is why we're put on such high doses of progesterone- to make up for these likely failures. 

Since my temp dropped so late in my cycle, obviously a corpus luteum did form and then quite possibly failed. Since my body was used to the higher level of progesterone (corpus luteum + suppositories), when the corpus luteum failed, there was a fast enough decrease in the progesterone that it took my body a moment to realize it shouldn't happen. A sudden decrease in progesterone will cause spotting, cramping, and other beginning of AF symptoms. However, and very luckily, there is a safety mechanism in place by around 5.5 weeks of pregnancy that can restore balance and save the pregnancy- the responsive placenta. By 5.5 weeks, the placenta is producing the hormones necessary to sustain the pregnancy. When it senses the decrease in production from the corpus luteum, the placenta kicks up progesterone production. In conjunction with a progesterone supplement, this IS enough of the hormone to stop the cramping and bleeding. The only catch is the pregnancy must be functioning well enough to be able to do this.

The other situation in which the corpus luteum fails is if there is something wrong with the pregnancy itself. In this case, the pregnancy actually tells the corpus luteum to shut down and the miscarriage begins. If this is the reason for the corpus luteum failure, then there _will_ be a miscarriage, no matter how much extra progesterone is added in, because the placenta will be unable to produce the hormones necessary to save the pregnancy as the pregnancy is already failing. Even if an increase in progesterone stops the bleeding, the pregnancy will still fail and this will be seen in future hCG tests and on ultrasounds.

*Both of the above situation will lead to a low progesterone score. However, in neither situation will an increase in progesterone dosage do anything to help. In one case, the pregnancy will automatically begin to correct the situation, rendering an increase in progesterone unnecessary, and in the other case there is no way to prevent miscarriage no matter the progesterone dose- hence why a doctor would choose not to run a progesterone test. (I really wish my doctor could have just told me this!!)*

As for my situation, I am VERY happy to report that I have had almost no spotting today at all, that my cramps are gone, and that my temperature has risen. I will be taking it easy for the rest of the weekend as I recover from the progesterone decrease. At this point, I am assuming I had a corpus luteum failure due to IVF follicle trauma. There may be other possible causes for sudden decreases in progesterone, but this is the reason that seems most likely and is by far the simplest explanation. 

I am still not out of the woods. My hCG is much lower than one would normally expect at this point in pregnancy and the hCG stall last week still is not a good sign, but it seems I have managed to get past another hurdle in this early and complicated pregnancy- and that is definitely worth some happy excitement. I go back in on Monday for another beta test and for an ultrasound to rule out ectopic. I will let you ladies know the results as soon as I have them!

Here's a pic of my awesome temperature rise:


----------



## Mrs B.

Wow, why couldn't your doc have just told you that?! That's really useful info. Loving your temp rise today!! Good luck for your beta and u/s on Monday! xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Very interesting, Buny! Thanks for posting that, and I'm sooooooooooooooo glad it's good news for you! :happydance:

You may well be up the duff! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs B.

How's everyone doing?

I had my consultation yesterday... they think I *could* have PCOS. AF was irregular for about 18 months off the pill, but is now fairly regular which isn't a sign, but apparently my ovaries look like classic PCOS in terms of high number of follicles and the position of them. Hopefully I'll be starting ivf on my next cycle if everything comes through in time, and I'll be on a lower dose of drugs as I'm higher risk for OHSS :( Hopefully all will be ok! Oh, and they aren't going to put me on BC ... which is unusual I think, as everyone I've heard on here says they're put on it first. But this clinic doesn't, they just start on your next cycle. Not sure whether to be excited or scared about the whole ivf thing! lol!


----------



## YearningHeart

buny - Thats excellent! good to hear everything is going well. :thumbup:

pbl - How are you? Hows the BCP's going?

Mrs.B - Sorry to hear about the PCOS. I hope it does cause a great effect and your IVF goes smooth and well. Dont stress over IVF, stay strong. I wish you all the best. Keep us posted.

:dust::dust::dust:

(I like this image)


----------



## pbl_ge

I think the short protocol--no BCP--used to be standard, right? :shrug: Frankly, I'm jealous! I'd much rather start stimms straightaway instead of almost four weeks of BCP. :brat: Sorry about the tentative PCOS diagnosis, but I don't think you should be discouraged by it. It just means they'll be watching you carefully for signs of over-responding, which isn't bad. PCOS ladies often produce tons of eggs, so FX for you!

Definitely with you on excited/scared. :argh:

Things are very boring in TTC land here. Still have ages to go on the BCP. :coffee:


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Yearning :)

Thanks Pbl :) Ah, I see - I knew I was on short protocol, but I didn't really know the difference between short and long (other than I assume one is shorter than the other!) I've got to wait about 4 weeks anyway, because I have 5 weeks cycles and I'm only about CD8/9... but it gives time for the meds to arrive and for me to have injection training (ooo... fun!). Yeah, glad they're going to be watching carefully for signs of over-responding... OHSS scares me! I've heard that PCOS ladies produce lots of eggs (which I guess is because they said the classic sign of PCOS is high number of follicles? Apparently, for my age, it's normal to have 16-20... and i have 29). Looks like we'll be on the drugs at about the same time!


----------



## YearningHeart

Heyyy I just realised Mrs.B you are on short protocol which is good. I was on long protocol like pbl and I had to have BCP for ever! (Ok not really - like a month) It was annoying and I was just excited to hurry and start the injection phase. So dont worry about it and as for you pbl you just chill and enjoy the momments


----------



## YearningHeart

That would be so great if you both are together in process. :happydance: :happydance::happydance:

Exciting exciting. Wishing you both BFP's. xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Had an u/s on Monday and got to see the gestational sac in my uterus, but my hCG didn't rise correctly. (Didn't even double in 3 days, still under 1000.) Yesterday started spotting and cramping again. Still going today. Pregnancy symptoms all disappeared right around the time the spotting/cramping started yesterday morning. Doctor says there is nothing she can do if I'm miscarrying, so we just go back in for an u/s in a week to see if there has been any growth or if it has stopped. It was smaller than they wanted it to be on Monday, so it may have already stopped at that point. No idea.


----------



## pbl_ge

Buny :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. Am praying for you and your silly bird.


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Yearning :)

Oh no buny, I was hoping you'd be back with good news :( I will keep everything crossed that your next u/s shows everything is ok and that baby's just being a little bit naughty and scaring you. :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## YearningHeart

Ohhhhh bunyyy.:hugs: Im sorry to hear that. Hopefully we hear good news from you. Take it easy and lots of rest. I hope this is a minor thing and you have a healthy pregnancy. Stay strong. x


----------



## Mrs B.

Got all my drugs through today... ack needles!!!! Got to go for training tomorrow on how to inject myself :(

How's everyone doing?


----------



## pbl_ge

My meds just came, too. :shock: Pretty amazing, right? FWIW, my OH injects me. It helps for him to be "involved." :haha:


----------



## pbl_ge

Buny, any news for you? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs B.

Ha! Not sure I'd trust my OH to inject me. He'd get cold feet and worry about hurting me  There's a scary amount of different drugs though :0

Buny, I hope you got good news this week :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. Sorry for not checking in. I've just been so, so tired. I will try to catch up with everyone tomorrow. I am still having spotting and cramping. it went away for a couple days and then came back heavier. No idea why. Good news though- on Monday we had an u/s and saw the heartbeat. That was amazing and I totally had no belief that it would happen- then it did. I am still trying to process it and just hoping baby decided to stay put. DH and I are in the process of heading home. Flew to the UK a couple days ago, flying to Copenhagen on Monday, and then getting on a boat Sunday. I'm not comfortable with doing much flying this early so we are trying to space things out and take it slow- especially now that the spotting is back and heavier.


----------



## pbl_ge

bunyhuny said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry for not checking in. I've just been so, so tired. I will try to catch up with everyone tomorrow. I am still having spotting and cramping. it went away for a couple days and then came back heavier. No idea why. Good news though- on Monday we had an u/s and saw the heartbeat. That was amazing and I totally had no belief that it would happen- then it did. I am still trying to process it and just hoping baby decided to stay put. DH and I are in the process of heading home. Flew to the UK a couple days ago, flying to Copenhagen on Monday, and then getting on a boat Sunday. I'm not comfortable with doing much flying this early so we are trying to space things out and take it slow- especially now that the spotting is back and heavier.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hang in there! Lots of women bleed for some or all of the first trimester, but it still works out okay. Will be sending your little bean lots of sticky thoughts!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi Buny, that's wonderful news that you saw the heartbeat! Looks like you've got a little fighter in there :) Keep resting as much as you can, and as pbl says, try not to worry, lots of women bleed and it does work out ok. Good idea to take things slow with the travelling too. Sending sticky thoughts to little bean! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hey Ladies! 

A woman on another thread was asking about stress management during IVF. I was wondering if we could share a list of ideas? Here's what I came up with:

-Stay somewhat busy, so I've got other things to think about.
-Make special efforts with my marriage, so that the stress doesn't have negative effects.
-Utilize all my best self care: eating well, getting good low-key exercise, indulging in hot baths and high quality products, etc.
-Therapeutic application of Netflix. 
-Acupuncture
-Breathing. (There are actually studies about the importance of breathing deeply during stress. Some theories suggest that shallow breathing during stressful times may be one of the most important mechanisms of physiological stress damage.)
-Hanging out with the dog a lot. 

Anyone else have good ideas?

Hope you're doing okay, Buny. :hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

pbl_ge- I guess my biggest stress relievers during IVF were having little projects to work on and books to read. (And of course, Netflix.) I worked on a cross stitch during my meds and tww and reread a few of my favorite novels on my kindle. 

*Update*

Doing better here. Had a trip to the ER in Cardiff the other day with lots of heavy spotting and clots. Doctor did a full exam and determined that my progesterone dose is unnecessary and severely irritating my cervix. So yesterday I started weaning off. I'm doing 3 tabs a day now instead of 6, then going down to 1 a day when I hit 9 weeks. Estrogen is down to 2 a day, and then 1 a day at 9 weeks. In her opinion I should have only been on 400mg a day max and then only needed a week of weaning off once they saw a heartbeat. I totally agree and wish my doctors in Prague had decided to do some progesterone testing. Now that I'm down to 3 a day, the spotting has gone from red/pink to brown, no more clots, and very light. I'm so glad I talked to that doctor. Can't wait until I'm off these meds all the way!


----------



## Mrs B.

That's the first injection over and done with. Feeling a bit strange but think that's all in my head. Looking forward to getting this all over and done with. How are you all?

Edit: Oh no, I'm so so so sorry buny. I've just seen your signature. :'( :hugs: That's a beautiful poem dedicated to your little angel. :hugs: I hope you're doing as ok as you can be :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

MrsB, yay for starting! This is stims, right? Will be joining you on Friday. :thumbup:

Buny, I'm so very sorry. :hugs: :cry: You must be devastated. Hope you're taking very good care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi pbl, yes I think so - Menopur is what I am on. Then on Sat I start Cetrotide too. I'm getting headaches that could just be because I'm tired, but I have a horrible feeling they might be because of the drugs :/ Woohoo, not long till you start too! I've got my first ultrasound on Monday, and I guess I'll probably be going in Wed and Fri for u/s too.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ugh, hope the headaches go away. I'm not having side effects from the Lupron, and I didn't have any from the Gonal-F last month. The full combo, though... it's a lot of chemicals!!

I don't have an u/s scheduled yet--jealous! Bloodwork only on Sunday. 

Excited to go through this with an old religion-free buddy. :friends: :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs B.

Me too... they've settled down today but I'm dreading this evening. At least I take them in the evening so I can sleep most of it off. Good to hear you're not having any side effects yet. FX it stays that way!!

I think I got an u/s scheduled already because I'm on the short protocol? I don't really understand the difference (except I assume one is short and one is long!!), but most people seem to do the long protocol I think. I'm ok with not knowing too much - I'd freak out if I did, so I'm just doing what I'm told and when I'm told to do it!!

Me too :hugs: I'm sad that we've had to get to the point of ivf, but it is nice to be starting at the same time! :friends:


----------



## pbl_ge

Started stims last night! :happydance: I woke up feeling like I'd been out partying all night, but I'm not sure what that's about. I have a lot of housekeeping/life maintenance tasks on my to-do list this weekend, so I don't want to be too dragged down. 

Three shots right in a row feels like a lot of jabs. I also have some leftover, smaller Gonal-F pens that I'd like to use up, but it would mean four shots some evenings. Not sure I can handle that! Well, I guess I could, but I really don't want to. :haha:

How are you doing? Symptoms better?


----------



## Mrs B.

Woohoo! Oh wow... one jab feels enough for me!! I've got to start my second one today, so it's 2 jabs a day until the final day. 

Same here... housekeeping jobs this weekend :( I think my body is getting used to the jabs though, because the headaches seem to have mostly gone. I feel pretty rough after the jabs though, so I tend to just lie down on the sofa. Luckily I tend to feel better in the morning so at least I can enjoy the day! Time seems to be flying at the moment... and I'm looking forward to getting this all done so we can find out if it has worked!


----------



## Mrs B.

Okayyy, B&B is looking a little different today! It's very... white.

Anyway, how you all doing? I had my day 8 u/s today, back in on Wednesday for u/s and I'll probably be having EC Friday or Saturday. Eeek! How the injections going pbl?


----------



## pbl_ge

Yeah, the new look is freaking me out.

Also I think I'm on my way to a cancelled cycle. :cry: My E2 levels are now at 896 after three days of stims. Dose reduced to 75 units of Gonal-F, which is low even for non-IVF cycles. Hard to see how I make it to ER at the right time without getting OHSS or having an estradiol crash, which happened last month.

I'm doing three shots a day and two days of blood draws in a row. Tired of needles. :argh:

How did your u/s go?


----------



## Mrs B.

Oh no, I hope not pbl! To be honest those numbers mean nothing to me... what are E2 levels? I've not had any bloods taken - just u/s. FX things get better and you can finish the cycle ok. And FX you don't get OHSS!! That worries the hell outta me tbh.

Eugh, that is way too many needles. I'm already bruised all over my stomach... I really feel for you :( :hugs:

u/s went ok thanks... 10 follicles that need to get a bit bigger, but my lining is the right thickness already. Going for another u/s tomorrow and they are expecting to do EC either Friday or Saturday depending on how tomorrow goes.


----------



## pbl_ge

How'd your u/s go today? Sorry for the bruising. :nope: I haven't had that, just lots of pin prick marks everywhere.

I had a scan today, and doc seemed confident all will be well. Just hoping that my estradiol levels behave themselves and don't crash like last time.


----------



## Mrs B.

EC on Friday! Eeek. Waiting to hear what time I need to do my final injection today... so three more injections then I'm done with those. Yeah, I'm sure my bruising isn't as bad as some, but it's getting quite difficult to find a spot to inject that isn't very painful!

Oh, wonderful news! FX it will all go well! Do you have an idea when EC might be?


----------



## Mrs B.

9.30 am Friday is my procedure. Seeing as I live 1.5 hours away and I have to be at the clinic for 8am... that's me getting up nice and early! I'll be glad to get it out the way though :/


----------



## YearningHeart

Hiiiiii everyone? How are you all? Iv been away for a while so focus on some things in life. Hows everyone doing?

OMG! Mrs B - Thats great news! I cant believe how quickly days went, I remember you telling me you going to start IVF.

Im wishing you all the best! Keep us posted, hope all goes smoothly. xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi Yearning! How have you been? Good to see you again!

Yeah, it's gone so quickly. I don't even know where the time has gone to be honest! I'm lucky that I was on the short protocol, which was a lot shorter than I was expecting it to be! Done my final injection now so they are all out the way thankfully! xxx


----------



## pbl_ge

Yearning, how are you? :flower: Hope you're doing okay. Have you had your post-IVF consult yet? Made any decisions about next steps? :hugs:

MrsB, that's very exciting! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your results. :argh:

I'm still hanging in there, but definitely flirting with overstimulation. My estradiol is 1,732 today, and it's been doubling every day. The docs said the danger zone is 5,000-6000, so I'll be there VERY soon! Biggest follie is only 13 mm, so I need a few more days of growth before I can trigger (and praying :haha: that my estradiol levels don't crash like they did last month). More bloodwork tomorrow, and probably another scan on Friday.


----------



## Mrs B.

pbl, I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks! :friends: I'm still hanging in there okay, but getting monitored daily. This is the hard part, right? :haha:

GOOD LUCK tomorrow!!!! :dust:


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks pbl, I'm so nervous! You get another scan tomorrow too right? Good luck, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!

I'm looking forward to getting EC and ET done so I can relax.... yeah right! What I mean is so I can then stress about a whole new set of worries


----------



## Mrs B.

OK, EC and panic attack over! In a bit of pain but paracetamol is dealing with the worst at the moment. They collected 11 eggs, which is apparently quite good, and we'll find out tomorrow how many fertilise.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## pbl_ge

Whoohoo!!! :yipee:

11 is fab!! My docs said 10-15 is perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks pbl... that's good! My docs said it's normal to collect between 8 and 12 eggs... either way I'm doing alright! We'll just have to see what they say when they call tomorrow.

How you getting on? I hope your estradiol is not getting too high.


----------



## Mrs B.

Not such great news for the fertilisation rate for me... out of 11 eggs, 5 were immature and 6 were mature. Of those 6 mature eggs, only 2 fertilised. We'll find out tomorrow if there are any to transfer back.


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know several women here who had just one emby at the end of the process, and it turned out to be a sticky bfp. It only takes one! The rest is just gravy. Will be hoping you get good news today!


----------



## Mrs B.

EEEEK ... both embryos still exist!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!! One is grade 2 and the other grade 2-3. They said they've both divided into 4 cells, which is really good. Back in tomorrow for the transfer and I'm hoping (because we only had 2 embys and the grades are middling) that they might let us have both put back in to give us a bit extra chance on getting pregnant (although we may not be allowed 2 as they prefer to do SET). Then we have to wait 16 days (are they freaking kidding me?!) to test. So happy - was so worried that we were going to end up with nothing to transfer!


----------



## pbl_ge

That's great news! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

So happy to hear this. :cloud9:

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how it goes. I think I'll be triggering tomorrow right, but have another scan and blood test tomorrow.

:dust:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all, haven't been on for a while. Got quite down and took myself out of the game but going back at the end of November for IVF #1. Excited as all results are positive so far and outlook good but nervous too that I won't respond well. This is our only chance so all eggs in this basket!!!

Best of luck ladies and thanks for all the positive stories so far. Good to see so many who know what it's like to TTC with difficulty for long time. 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks pbl! Good luck with your scan and bloods tomorrow... I hope you get to trigger!! :dust:

Hi Dodima, good to have you back! FX for your upcoming IVF! Keep us updated! :dust:


----------



## Mrs B.

Two embryos on board and a test date of Monday 11th November. Now the wonderful tww for me! (One embryo was pretty good at grade 2 8 cell, the other was not as good at grade 3 6 cell)

How you all doing?


----------



## pbl_ge

How did I miss these updates?!?!?!?!? :dohh: MrsB, congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance: How are you feeling? Are you going completely crazy yet? :haha: :wacko: Are you going to test at home before OTD? 

Dodima, :hi: Sorry to hear you were down. :hugs: Glad you're better and will be starting soon!

AFM, I had a hell of a roller coaster. I was in danger of OHSS, so they pulled back my meds, which caused my estradiol to crash, so they said the whole thing might be cancelled. You can imagine my emotional state through all this. :loopy: I got the greenlight for ER at the last minute, and the got 7 eggs yesterday. I know that's a decent number, but I started out with close to 30 follies, so it sounded pretty low to me. They called this AM and said that all 7 had fertilized! :shock: 3 day transfer scheduled on Saturday, and they do two as a default. I'm still in the running! 

Hope all are well. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs B.

Thank you :) It's very nerve-wracking waiting (seriously feels like it's been a month since transfer... it's been 3 days!) and being so careful not to do anything that could stop them from implanting! So yes, I think you could say I'm going a little crazy!!! I've been given a home test to do on the 11th - but I am so tempted to use one of mine earlier than this. Problem is all the forums say that the trigger shot (which I had last Wednesday) can leave pregnancy hormones in your body for 10ish days... and I'd hate to get a positive just because the drugs haven't left my system yet :/

Oh wow, sounds like you've had an awful time :( ... but yay for 7 fertilised eggs!!!!! Good luck for the transfer on Saturday - come join me on the lovely tww!!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Dodima1999

Girls that's brilliant news about the 7 fertilised eggs and hang in there Mrs B. Try read a book. Might help keep your mind a little occupied and help pass time. 

I'll be hopefully looking for tips and ideas on what not to do soon. For now I'm being neurotic with food, vitamins and doing the mother of all spring cleans hoping I'll be in early stages by the time the big Christmas clean is due and won't be able to clean as much...... Any excuse to just rest and relax


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Dodima! NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) starts tomorrow, so I guess that will keep me entertained for a while. That's a really good idea to do your spring cleaning now so you don't have to when, FX, you're pregnant.

Now it's been 3 days post transfer, I'm slowly learning that I can move as normal, and standing up/stretching/walking out the front door isn't going to change whether I will or will not get pregnant! Lol!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ooooh, are you writing a novel! I'm super impressed! :shock: 

Dodima, what food and vitamins are you doing/not doing? Just curious. :blush:

AFM, two 8 cell embies were transferred today! :happydance: I may even end up with a frostie or two, but not sure yet. 

Any suggestions for the TWW? I'm trying to come up with projects.


----------



## Mrs B.

I've got one self-published on Amazon, and I'm starting on book 1 of the prequel trilogy for NaNoWriMo. Well, I'm trying to... my brain doesn't seem to be in the mood to write at the moment!! 

WOOHOO!!! Yay for two 8 cell embies! Welcome to the TWW :D

Well, you can always come join me on NaNoWriMo... doesn't give you much time to do anything like pondering about embies! Erm, you could look at all the fun stuff we'll hopefully get to buy soon (I don't recommend this, but I couldn't resist doing it!). You know, I think they should make advent calendars for the TWW... then at least we can reward ourselves each day with a chocolate...


----------



## pbl_ge

That's wonderful! I do a lot of writing in my day job, though, and that's hard enough, so I'll probably find another less ambitious project. :winkwink:

Tomorrow my friend is going to come over and make homemade ravioli with me. :thumbup: So that's one day.... :dohh: I'm definitely not going to be doing baby-related stuff, but I am considering Christmas projects, making the dog a better dog jacket (greyhound--he needs it!) , some home organization, etc. etc. :coffee: I'm also doing a lot of googling on the topic!


----------



## Mrs B.

Aww, that's an awesome idea to make the dog a new dog jacket! I'd love a pet, but we live in a flat and we're not allowed any :( Hoping we can move soon, then we can do what we want!!


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi sorry few days off this. Glad to see you are all doing well and keeping busy ;-)

@pbl_ge I'm on wellwoman Pregnacare at the moment. That's really all by way of vitamins. I've also cut down coffee to 1 cup per day ( get migraines if I go cold turkey). I was drinking Green tea and Rooibus tea but have been advised by a doctor friend to avoid these too. Was also advised to steer clear of liquorice which can be used to sweeten herbals teas. 
Basically avoid caffeine and tannins in tea. My doctor fiend also suggested before implantation to increase excercise. 
I started Reiki and have my 2nd session tonight. Even if it does nothing to just relax for an hour is beneficial.


----------



## Mrs B.

Reiki sounds fun, I really should try something to relax myself. Had a pretty rubbish day - been quite far down in the dumps today, but thankfully I'm feeling better now. The idea of work tomorrow isn't helping though! :/ 

I take pregnacare too - I figure it ought to have everything we need and the docs at my ivf clinic seemed happy with it. 

Hope you're all doing well :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry for your bad day, MrsB. :hugs: I'm back at work today too. Sooooooooo sleepy. :sleep:


----------



## Mrs B.

How you getting on pbl? You must be 4dp3dt today?

I'm 9dp3dt and my main problem is my mood is up and down. Generally not feeling very positive -- been having light cramps on and off that feel just like AF cramps do... started about 3dp3dt which is about when I usually get a few cramps... then they keep going on and off until AF arrives. No sign of it yet though, which is good, but I guess the pessaries are keeping AF at bay until I stop taking them.


----------



## pbl_ge

Am I allowed to symptom spot for you? :haha: Because those good also be promising signs! :winkwink: Are you going to test, or wait for your blood test? 

I'm 4dp3dt, and the time is craaaaaaaaaaaawling! I found out yesterday that I have no frosties :cry:, which made me a lot less optimistic for this cycle, but who knows? 

Dodima, no licorice? :shrug: That's terrible! I've been reading up the herbal tea stuff, and I'm a bit flummoxed. I love tea--especially in the winter--so I'm trying to figure out what I can drink. I guess there are a few things that are okay, but not many to feel confident about. I gave up coffee when we found out we were doing IVF, and am allowed one cup of caffeinated (black) tea per day. (Some days I need a second in the afternoon. :shhh:) It sounds like you were told that coffee is preferable to black tea? :shrug: 

And the exercise in the TWW thing is maddening. At least with IVF they're pretty clear that you shouldn't do anything but walking. I'm not doing a ton of that, either, but I may do more as I get further from transfer. 

No real project yet, because work has been keeping me pretty busy. My parents are visiting this weekend dohh:), so that will take my mind of things. 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Mrs B.

Lol, you can symptom spot for me if you want. I know people do say that cramping can be a good thing... but it just feels like AF is coming every time I get a cramp! No bleeding yet though, so that's good... but the progesterone may just be keeping that at bay. We don't have a blood test (I'm UK) - the clinic gave us a pee stick and told us to use that on the testing day (Monday). I think I'm going to test on Sunday because then I get a day to deal with the result either way before work on Monday. Do you think you'll test before your blood test?

Time really does crawl during the tww doesn't it? It just seems to take forever!! Aww, sorry about your frosties... but you still have 2 embies snuggled up inside you! We only had two fertilised, so we knew we weren't getting any frosties from day one. It's a shame though - FET cycles are a little easier to cope with I understand.

I just have decaf tea now - I've been having decaf tea since we started trying, and I actually prefer it over normal tea. I think you've got to be careful with herbal teas - to be safe I would just stay away from the lot!

I've not done a huge amount of walking either :/ I can't say the weather is lending itself towards a pleasant evening walk when it's raining, it's dark and it's cold!!

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## Mrs B.

Pretty sure I'm out. Had some spotting tonight. Plus the cramping... I'm definitely out. Just waiting for the official bfn now. :'(


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You're not out!!! Lots of people spot or even bleed in the early days!! And the cramping is also normal, too. Try not to give up hope, even though I know that's hard. :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

Oh big hugs to you Mrs B. Stay positive and lots of baby dust coming your way.


----------



## Dodima1999

Pbl_ge
Sorry only getting back. Bloody month end in work and pulling 12 hrs shift. Big picture though this time next month I'll have an emby transferred hopefully and getting comfortable. 

Yeah weird about tea. I found a brand (London health I think- box is in work) and they do fruit teas. The Strawberry and vanilla one is yummy. 

Not sure if coffee is better than tea etc but I was told 1 cup per day is ok. 

Roll on the weekend.


----------



## Mrs B.

I'm already past giving up on this cycle - and to be honest on ever getting pregnant. It's not just the cramping and the spotting - it's the timing of it is exactly what I normally have. I just don't think I'm one of these people that will ever get pregnant. Thanks for the hugs :) :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

Oh Mrs B please try stay positive. You're not out yet. Maybe peanut is snuggling in deep and causing cramps more and spotting. Don't give up hope. 
It'll happen for you.


----------



## Mrs B.

Aww, cute dog in the piccy Dodima :)


----------



## pbl_ge

The month of my bfp I had all my usual spotting, too. I really hope you're wrong! This CAN happen for you!


----------



## Mrs B.

Still cramping, and the cramping is getting worse. I took a cheapie test this morning (10dp3dt) because the only reason I had been holding off was because I didn't want to feel down... but as I was already feeling down I didn't think it mattered. Anyway. I think I can see a very faint second line?? I did leave it longer than I should because I did the test, then lay down for my pessary and I have to stay down for 20 minutes. So I'm looking at the test 25 minutes after I took it rather than 5 or 10. But I've never seen a second line on these tests, even hours or days later. Never seen an evap line. I'm nervous now - I'm going to have to do a test again tomorrow morning. Thanks for all the support, I really was feeling awful last night. Now I'm just scared to hope it might be a positive!


----------



## pbl_ge

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Oh, I hope this is it for you!!!!!!! I think 20 minutes later is still good for most tests. Wouldn't be dry by then, right? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs B.

I hope so but I'm just so scared I'm going to get a bfn when I test again! But I can't wait, so going to have to test tomorrow (assuming I can survive without testing this evening)! 

Really struggling with cramping and leg pain today - feel like I have really poor circulation in my legs. Oh and bloating... I honestly look about 3 months pregnant!! 

Why does time always slow down when you're nervous??? :wacko:


----------



## pbl_ge

Honestly, all the terrible things sound good! :haha: Looking forward to the AM's test!

AFM, I'm starting to feel pretty pessimistic. Symptoms seem to be leaving, not coming. :nope:


----------



## Mrs B.

So the line looks about the same this morning, although I did read it within 10 minutes this time. I was really hoping to see it go a bit darker! 

I had that pbl - symptoms came then went. In fact, right now my sore bbs are not as sore as they were which is freaking me out! I think the progesterone is messing with our heads. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

A line is a line! I've seen some women here freak out bc it goes away for a day or two, but all turned out well. When will clinic do betas?


----------



## Mrs B.

Yeah, it was definitely a line this morning. I think it may actually have been a tad darker than the day before, because it doesn't look like it's fading as much as yesterdays. Currently it's the spotting that is freaking me out as it is getting heavier (it's not heavy - it's just heavier than it was). Don't need to wear a liner yet... but it is going pink instead of just brown. Cramping comes and goes... it's not too bad at the moment. Going to take it easy this weekend, but really not feeling too optimistic at the moment.

I'm not sure that the clinic even do betas... all I've been told is to do the home pregnancy test on Monday (OTD) and then call them. They will then arrange an u/s for 2 weeks time, which would be 6 weeks. They haven't mentioned anything about coming in before that for bloods. I guess they might do bloods when I go for the u/s though.

How you doing today pbl? Feeling any better?


----------



## Dodima1999

Fingers crossed for you. I''ll be thinking about this weekend.


----------



## Mrs B.

Line's the same this morning and the spotting is worse. Cramps keep coming and going. I don't think this is heading in the right direction :(


----------



## Mrs B.

Ok, red blood now (sorry TMI)... I think this is a chemical pregnancy for me.


----------



## Dodima1999

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hoping things change for you


----------



## pbl_ge

MrsB, I know this is terrifying, but don't give up hope. I've seen so many women here bleed in the early days and it's worked out just fine. There IS the possibility of an ectopic (I'm a bit more paranoid about this than most people), so asking for betas in advance of your scan is a good idea. It could also help put your mind at ease. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AFM, you're probably going to want to give me a similar lecture about being positive, because at this point I'm about 95% certain this didn't work. I feel almost completely normal, not pregnant at all. It's still early days yet (I'm 9dp3dt), but I'm preparing for a bfn. :nope: :cry:


----------



## Dodima1999

Girls hang in there and stay positive. 
:dust:

I got my protocol in the post yesterday in prep of my viral blood test on Tuesday and start on 19th or 20th Nov.
Feeling super super nervous now as the prescription is for new meds I've never been on before. I thought I'd be on the same drugs as with IUI and am nervous that I won't respond to them as well. 

I really want to have a good Christmas. Sick of dressing the tree saying this time next year!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hey pbl, I'm not actually worried about an ectopic because I've only had mild cramps - and they're not on any particular side. I always wondered how you could get an ectopic with ivf seeing as they put the embryo in the right place, but apparently you can. I'll definitely mention the bleeding and cramping on Monday (assuming I still have a bfp). My bleeding is still light (and the cramps are still fairly mild - they come and go and can be moderate) but it's definitely fresh blood and it looks like period blood where it has little bits of lining (sorry way tmi!).

And yes, you're spot on... I am going to give you a positivity lecture  9dp3dt was when I had my little breakdown and completely gave up... only to wake up to a faint bfp the next morning! So many women don't get symptoms until much later... and think of it this way - the progesterone would have given you symptoms early, and as your body got used to it (mine did) the symptoms lessened. So it's normal to be symptomless at the moment! I think my pregnancy symptoms only started 10 and 11dpt (my legs felt like they had terrible circulation problems and were causing me pain all day at work - that's the only symptoms I can say was a genuine pregnancy symptom as the others were the same on progesterone). :hugs:

Ooo good luck dodima! Don't worry about the new meds - think about it this way - for ivf they want you to produce more eggs so they can pick and choose. If they got you producing too many eggs at IUI then you could end up with a huge multiple pregnancy. So these drugs ought to give you lots of eggs :) :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Longer response later, but want to say I had no pain with my ectopic, even as it was wrecking my tube. :nope:


----------



## Mrs B.

Ok, so I'm definitely on my way out. Barely got a line on the tests today (did 2 because the first one didn't look like it was working!) Bleeding is slowly getting worse and cramps are coming and going. I suspect the progesterone is holding off the worst of the period. My OTD is tomorrow so I am expecting a BFN... I can then call the clinic who will likely tell me to stop the progesterone and let my period come. Good luck pbl and dodima... I hope you have more success than me this cycle!! We get another chance at ivf in a few months, but that will be the last. If that ivf doesn't work then I think we're just going to have to face the fact that we can't have kids.


----------



## pbl_ge

MrsB, I'm so sorry you're going through this. :hugs: I haven't given up hope for you yet, though!

Dodima, what are the meds? I wouldn't worry about not responding--it's all the same stuff, plus or minus LH! Excited for you to start!!


----------



## Dodima1999

Mrs B ah please don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

@pbl_ge I was on 75iu of Gonal F and then Orgalutron for when I did IUI but didn't have great stimulation results.
This time I went to a different clinic and they have me starting on Menopur 225iu and then Centrotide 0.25mg. I hope my follies respond well to this.


----------



## pbl_ge

Dodima1999 said:


> @pbl_ge I was on 75iu of Gonal F and then Orgalutron for when I did IUI but didn't have great stimulation results.
> This time I went to a different clinic and they have me starting on Menopur 225iu and then Centrotide 0.25mg. I hope my follies respond well to this.

So, I'm not positive, but I think the advantage of Menopur is that it also contains LH (or some similar chemical). Gonal-F is pure LH. I gather in IVF they need to make sure you have sufficient LH present in order to mature the eggs. (This is a hodgepodge of what the docs told me, in combination with my reading. Basically I'm being an armchair endocrinologist, so it may be BS. :haha:) My clinic used Gonal-F, but they provide everyone with a vial of "Solution X," which one doctor called LH, and another doctor told me is a variant of LH shrug:). They calibrated them separately, but I've never seen anyone else on this forum talk about this, so it seems to be their own unique thing. :shrug: :haha: 

Not even sure that's helpful. :haha: :blush: But hopefully the larger dose and the LH will help you respond better. 

MrsB, thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs B.

I was on Menopur (but only 150) and Centrotide (I think 0.25 as well). I was on a low dose of Menopur because it looks like I have PCOS, so they didn't want me getting OHSS. I was happy with these drugs - they did what they needed to and I didn't really get many side effects. The first couple of days I had a bit of a headache, but that cleared up, and Centrotide can be quite itchy around the injection site after I did it, but it got better as the days went by, and the itching only lasted an hour or so (take the needle out slowly - that seemed to help). I got 11 eggs on 150 Menopur (5 of those were immature but that's my PCOS I think) so you should do well with a slightly higher dose. I'd be happy to be on those drugs again for cycle 2. 

Thanks both. It really sucks that we were almost there and then it got taken away. I know the docs are going to tell me off for testing too early - but I'm glad I did. I've always preferred to know if something like this happens. At least now I know I can get pregnant and it seems my main (I hope only) problem is that I have poorer egg quality. Unfortunately that's not something that's easily overcome if IVF isn't working! One more shot at ivf... then I might see if I can be given clomid now that I officially have pcos (they won't give you clomid for unexplained infertility in the uk so I haven't had it yet). After that I've run out of options! I'm pretty tired of the whole thing tbh. Thanks for all the support :) :hugs:


----------



## Mrs B.

Still got faint lines this morning (and still bleeding/cramping) so the clinic wanted me to have a beta test. Managed to get in at my local docs (to avoid the 1.5 hour drive to my ivf clinic!) and I should get the results tomorrow morning. Not expecting anything, but at least I'll know for sure tomorrow morning. Hope you're all doing well. Pbl - when is your beta?


----------



## pbl_ge

MrsB, I'm definitely in the it's-better-to-know camp, in part because it's information, and information can be useful. There are different things they can do when IVF fails for different reasons. If this doesn't work out, your doctor might have different suggestions for next time. FX your beta comes back okay. As I said I've seen women here with lines coming and going in the early days, lots of bleeding, and everything turned out well. It ain't over til it's over!!! :hugs: 

AFM, my beta isn't until Friday. :roll: So I actually tested yesterday (8dp3dt) and got two lines. :blush: Pics in journal. I'm not celebrating yet, because I don't really have any symptoms except cramping, and I know there's a good chance those lines could disappear and that cramping could mean AF is on her way. Just taking it one day at a time and trying to neither get too excited nor too panicky. :loopy:


----------



## Mrs B.

OMG pbl, that's fantastic!! What good lines! I've seen so many people say that cramping is an excellent sign of pregnancy so FX for your beta on Friday!! 

AFM my bleeding has kicked off harder. I just want to get on with it now, so glad I will get my result tomorrow morning. All my pregnancy symptoms have completely gone, so I don't think there's any chance of getting a good result tomorrow. But it's ok. I've accepted it.


----------



## Dodima1999

:hugs :hugs
Thinking of you.


----------



## Mrs B.

Got my beta back - 14.63 at 14dp3dt. Not looking very good! I've called my clinic who I expect will want to do another beta just to be sure it's dropping and not going up. Everyone seems to get betas in the hundreds (or at least over 50) at this point. Hope you're all doing ok!


----------



## pbl_ge

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry, MrsB.


----------



## Mrs B.

I'm back in tomorrow for another beta, so should know on Thursday where I stand. Looking at betabase.info, there were 8 out of 4,743 successful pregnancies that had a beta in my range on the same day. So I have about a 1 in 600 chance of still being pregnant. Not very good... but as my mum pointed out, much better than the 1 in 14,000,000 chance of winning the lottery!! How you doing pbl? Any symptoms?


----------



## pbl_ge

Well, that's something, I guess! Hard to hold onto a 1 in 600 chance, though. :hugs: I do hope it's not an ectopic. 

Very few symptoms here. Still skeptical, but got another strong positive this AM. Wasn't dry enough to compare to Sunday's test before I left, so will do that when I get home. 

Dodima, are you doing any down regulation before you start stims?


----------



## Mrs B.

I agree... 1 in 600 isn't great odds! I do find it comforting to know that I can at least get pregnant... unfortunately it doesn't bode well for future knowing that it's my egg quality that's causing the issue. But I'm glad I know what the problem is now - I hated the 'unexplained infertility' tag.

How did you end up finding out about your ectopic if you had no pain? The only thing I can find is that you're supposed to have pain on one side and bleeding. I've had normal cramping and bleeding - but that is what you'd expect for a chemical pregnancy or early miscarriage. I think it's about 1-3% of people get an ectopic so hopefully it's not very likely. I think my beta might have been higher if the problem was an ectopic rather than a chemical. 

It's great that you got a strong positive again. FX for your beta on Friday!! :dust:


----------



## Dodima1999

@pbl I don't know what down regulation is :dohh: so I'll assume no. It just dawned on me today that I'll be starting in about 8 days. Have been saying for a while it's starting end of November but now it's crept up on me. Trying not to get too excited. :happydance:

Great news for you hoping it sticks for you :dust:

Mrs B hang in there. Stranger things have happened. Not sure if you are religious or spiritual but I believe in God and he has a plan for us all. :hugs::hugs: hopefully you'll get the news you dream of soon.


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks Dodima! No, I'm not religious, but I know a lot of ladies on here are and I know it helps them to get through all the difficult times. Thanks, doesn't look like it's going to happen this time (but as you said, stranger things have happened), but I'm just looking forward to finding out for sure. This waiting game sucks!! That's so awesome you start in 8 days! I guess if you're on the same drugs as I was then you're on the short protocol. It seems to be easier than long from what I can tell - I started drugs on day 2 of my cycle, had the trigger shot on day 10 and egg collection on day 12. transfer was on day 15. So basically it was all over and done with (if you ignore the horrible 2ww) in 15 days! Good luck!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

:winkwink: :) :flower:

It's great that you are doing the short protocol. It was over a month of other meds before I started the stims. :dohh: Terrible! Check out my chart. :roll: The long protocol is supposed to be good for women with endometriosis, so I rolled with it. The down-regging is the Ganurelix/Cetrotide/Lupron stuff that sometimes starts before the stims, and which prevents ovulation from occurring. 

I think. :haha:


----------



## Mrs B.

Ok, so beta result from yesterdays blood test has come back - 3.8. I've stopped the pessaries and now to take a break. I think we will probably do ivf no 2 (and last) around May/June, but until then I want a break! 

Pbl, good luck with the beta tomorrow, do you find out the same day? 

Not long till you start now, Dodima!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Wow, just realised it's the 14th... that's 2 years and 6 months of trying for us :/ (I know that's not a lot compared to many on the forums - but it still sucks)


----------



## Mrs B.

fertilemrytle has been reported - it is just a troll trying to hurt and upset the people on the forums. Please ignore it. Some people have no life.

(post by fertilemrytle has thankfully been deleted -- thanks for the quick response B&B, much appreciated -- but I can't delete this message, so just updating)


----------



## pbl_ge

So sorry, MrsB. :hugs: At least you can move on now.

Yes, beta is tomorrow. Does anyone know of a good set of norms charts? I know it will be positive, so just want to know how good it is!

Enjoying your last med-free days, Dodima? :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs B.

betabase.info has quite a lot of beta results - I used it the other day.


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi girls, mental busy with work so didn't get on this. Thanks so much for the well wishes. Can't wait for period to start so I can start my meds. For once I really want my period to start!!!

Mrs B have you ever tried Noni Juice. Tastes rotten, kinda like vomit, but it's meant to be a miracle fertility juice. Google it. Might be worth drinking while off. It's a shot a day in the morning before breakfast for you and him. 

Pbl - how did beta go??


----------



## Mrs B.

Lol, it's a weird feeling isn't it - wanting your period to start when you've spent all this time hoping it'll stay away!!

Eww, that sounds disgusting. I'm on it.  Thanks, I'll check it out. Miracle fertility juice is what it's going to take I think!


----------



## pbl_ge

MrsB, I like the idea of using your break to work on egg quality. I'm not 100% certain on how much it all works, but there are some things that have scientific support. No alcohol, CoQ10, fish oil, etc. Weight gain/loss as needed. All these things have been shown to increase IVF success, but I think you need three months to make a difference. Would you consider acupuncture?

Beta call should come after 3 pm today. It's going to be a loooooooong day.


----------



## Mrs B.

Wonderful beta pbl! Congrats :) H&H 9 months to you :)

I think I'm going to struggle to help the egg quality much as I suspect it's all down to the PCOS. I already do some of that - don't drink alcohol and I'm (so they tell me) the correct weight. So that's good. I've tried fish oil before for joints but it didn't seem to make any difference so I stopped. I might give those a go once I've got the next IVF out the way (I don't want to do anything that might mess with my body until I'm finished with the treatment - particularly because my periods have a habit of changing when I start taking something new!). I would like to give acupuncture a go - think I might try it over the summer (my clinic don't care for you to do alternative therapies at the same time as ivf). At the moment I'm hoping I can focus on planning a short holiday over easter before we do ivf. I'm not going to stop trying, but I'm going back to what I was doing before the first ivf - not thinking about it if I could avoid it! Not thinking about it didn't help me get pregnant, but at least my life wasn't revolving around thinking about getting pregnant.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! :hi: Hope everyone is doing well. Wanted to come by and see if Dodima had any news. :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi pbl, how you doing? Beta's looking good!

Dodima, any news?


----------



## pbl_ge

MrsB, I'm doing okay, but feel like I'm in purgatory. I refuse to get excited until we've seen a heart beat, as the mc risk is just too high right now. Time is draaaaaagggggging. 

How are you? :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I know you guys are already into your cycles... I'm on 7th day of lupron with my baseline ultrasound this Wednesday... is there t ime for me to join?I know pbl from another thread :) do any of you guys journal?


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all. Didn't get on here much during the week. Hate work :-( 

Still no sign of AF and tested this morning :bfn: I don't mind too much but if they don't start soon we might not be able to do IVF till end of January. The clinic closes for Christmas from 20th for 3 weeks :-( just wish they'd hurry up already.


----------



## Mrs B.

Pbl - Aww, you hang in there. Time dragged for me so much, and I was only preggo for a few days, I can only imagine how it's dragging for you! I have everything crossed, and I'm looking forward to seeing your scan pics!! When's your first scan? I'm doing okay I guess, I've been pretty up and down, and poor hubby has had to put up with some serious mood swings! Mostly I just want to take a break and forget about it for a while, but that's often easier said than done. Especially when I'm buying Xmas pressies for my friend's kids (don't get me wrong, I love them and love buying pressies for them, but it's just hard knowing I'm back to square one). 

Gdane - You're welcome to join us whenever you like! A couple of us have already finished our cycles, but we're still around :) I don't journal personally... not sure if anyone else does though :)

Dodima - Eugh! I hope AF comes for you quickly so you get get on with ivf. Why does it always do this to us - when we don't want it, it comes early, but when we want it, it stays away!! GRRR!

:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

I journal. :flower: Link in my siggie. :thumbup:

Gdane, def welcome to join us, although maybe not the most active thread at this point. You're getting so close! :happydance:

Dodima, sorry you're still waiting for the :witch: Soooo frustrating! :brat: Do you chart or anything?

MrsB, I think you're entitled to a much-earned break! Maybe plan a trip or something fun? :plane: I know how hard it is to be around kids, especially during the holidays. :hugs: And then there are the relatives who pester about when you're going to have children! :growlmad: They're always lucky when they don't get punched in the face. :haha:

I've had one scan (in journal), but too early to see much. 9 more days til my next one, which should show a heartbeat. [-o&lt; :coffee:

I wouldn't say you're back to square one, btw. I know it feels that way. Have you been able to discuss your cycle with your doc? Did s/he have suggestions for changes next time? MOST people don't get preggers with IVF #1, although I'm sure it seems like they do. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs B.

Thanks pbl :) I'm hoping we can have a little holiday around Easter... hubby is finishing his PhD so we're having to watch what we spend, but he will hopefully need to go to a conference at Easter - might as well bring me along too, eh 

Haha, that is so true! Luckily most of our relatives or friends that would ask, know about ivf... although there are some that don't. I just smile through clenched teeth when that happens!

Actually, I need to book an appointment with the doc to discuss it. I'm not in a hurry because we won't be doing ivf 2 until May/June - I'll try and get an appointment around Jan/Feb. Problem is, because of the PCOS, there are limits to what they can change without putting me at risk of OHSS. What the embryologist suggested to me on the phone was that we should do ICSI... we got 11 eggs, and 6 were mature, but only 2 fertilised. So if we do the same drugs (and perhaps leave it an extra day or 2) and get a similar number of eggs, then hopefully ICSI would give us a better chance. To be honest, I really don't want to go through it again!! But I've only got one more cycle of ivf to do, so I'm just trying to focus on the fact I only have to do it once more!

And I guess I'm not back to square 1 - square 2 perhaps. I did at least get pregnant, even if it didn't last very long, which is a first for me. So it's good to know that I can get PG!

I've got my FX for your next scan pbl! It'll be such a relief for you to hear the heartbeat :) :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all, woohoo :happydance: AF just started. Woohoo.

Have to call doctor tomorrow but I should be starting Stims on Tuesday. So excited now. 

Happy Sunday to all.

Mrs B sorry for being so happy when it didn't happen this time for you. :hugs: to you.


----------



## Mrs B.

That's awesome Dodima!! YAY!! And never apologise for being happy, you have every right to be, and I'm happy for you too... but thanks for the hugs :) I'm so glad you get to start now... it would have been awful to have to wait until after Xmas. Let us know how you get on with the stimms!! :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

we're cycle buddies!I got af late last night. full flow this morning


----------



## pbl_ge

Very excited for you both! :yipee: 

MrsB, I like "square two." :haha: :thumbup: Agree with you about ICSI. Do you have a male factor at all, or completely unexplained?


----------



## Mrs B.

Square two does sound a lot better than square one  We were unexplained (definitely no male factor) but ivf picked up the PCOS problem... so I guess we're out of the unexplained and into the PCOS category! I don't have all PCOS symptoms though, so I think our problem is mostly low egg quality. And possibly a bit of a fertilisation problem -- which could be related to low egg quality I guess. I'm glad we at least know what the issue is because I couldn't deal with the unexplained. I would always be questioning 'what if' if we hadn't found out the problem. How you doing? Not too long now until the scan!


----------



## Mrs B.

How you all doing?


----------



## Dodima1999

Mrs B. said:


> How you all doing?

Hi Mrs B. How are you doing? I'm in clinic tomorrow for Egg Collection. Had my last scan on Friday and had lining of triple something and 11.9mm and follies looking good at size 21mm 18mm 17mm 16mm and then several others ranging from 14mm and below. I had to take my menopur on Friday and took my trigger shot last night.

Few hurdles left with a big one tomorrow. Just taking it one day at a time. 

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## GdaneMom4now

dodima: we're on the same exact schedule! My.egg retrieval is tomorrow. my butt is sore from yesterday's trigger shot


----------



## Dodima1999

GdaneMom4now said:


> dodima: we're on the same exact schedule! My.egg retrieval is tomorrow. my butt is sore from yesterday's trigger shot

Ha ha. My shot is in my tummy but since all shots are there I didn't notice. Glad to have a night off injections tonight. Fun should start tomorrow and then the suppositories &#128534;&#128534;


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'd rather do Suppositories than these massive needles every night in my butt!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ooooh, good luck to you both!!! :happydance: Hope they get lots of eggs!

I've been freaking out bc I measured small at the first scan. :nope: Next one is Wednesday. Keep fingers crossed for me!

How are you, MrsB? :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

Had EC today. Bit disappointed as we only got 3. Doctor said they were excellent quality is not to be too disheartened. Embryologist confirmed this and also said DH sample was perfect. Waiting anxiously on a call tomorrow on how many survived and fertilised. 
Fingers crossed for good news. Just need 1 embie to make it. 

How are you feeling PBL?
MrsB hope you're doing ok?.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

how many follies did you have?  our egg collection also went great, we got 12 eggs. not sure on quality of any. they said quality over quantity dodima..fx'd for you


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats to both of you!!! The hard work is over. And it's def qual over quantity. You only need one, and I've seen ladies have bfn after getting way more than the "ideal" of 15, and bfp with just one quality emby. 

FWIW, I had a glass of wine between ER and transfer. It was lovely and may be your last chance for a while!! If not wine then do something else to celebrate!!

Hope we get good news from you both tomorrow!!!

:dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I was wondering that! lol. I had a pop ( since I hadn't been drinking caffeine) and ate. some junk food. I want to romp with my hubby but they said no! why is that?


----------



## pbl_ge

Risk of infection. ER creates holes in vaginal wall. However, some studies have shown presence of semen helps aid implantation, so who knows. We followed dr's orders. :shrug:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi girlies, 
Clinic rang. My 2 embies are thriving. 4 cell divided and looks excellent. Quality is still great. Going in tomorrow for transfer. Excited nervous and weird all at the same time. 


GdaneMom- how are things progressing with you?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

The only call on day 1, 3 and 5 I think. So I don't know, but yesterday they said that 11 of the 12 eggs were mature and ALL 11 fertilized :D 

That's great that your embabies are doing fantastic!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hey all, great news Dodima and GDane! Dodima - I had 11 eggs collected, but only 6 matured, and only 2 fertilised. That's great you have two thriving embies!! As everyone else has said, quality is what you're after :) And wow, GDane, great news on your embies too!! 

Pbl, how'd it go today? I hope baby is growing nice and strong. Have everything crossed for you!!!!

Me - I'm okay. Just ignoring the whole infertility/ttc malarky as much as possible! Hoping hubby might have a job in the pipeline which would mean we could delay IVF #2 until the end of Summer which would be nice - I can't really face going through it again just yet... EC was the worst for me. Plus all those injections!


----------



## Dodima1999

And the painstaking wait begins. I had 2 grade 1 8 cell embies transferred back in yesterday. Embryologist and consultant were delighted with the quality and very positive of them taking. The think there might even be a high risk of twins. I honestly don't mind. I would love twins but will feel blessed if we have one stick.

Had cramps today but do reckon it's the progesterone (and a little constipation, sorry TMI)
I'm already driving myself crazy and only on day 1 of wait. Doctor warned not to test before 27th December in case I get a false positive. Had hoped to know for Christmas but it'll be nice for new year. Fingers crossed...

Gdanemom- how are you?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Pbl, I hope you're not dead!! What's with your "mood" button? 

MrsB: I'm so sorry to see about your chemical. Was that from this cycle? 

Dodima: best of luck and lots of :dust: to you. I'll be right behind you :) Fx'd for a baby!!!

AFM: I've just been unmotivated to do anything to be honest. I had a little bit of a pity party for myself last night because my cousin (who is my clone) texted me and asked where we went to mexico last year. (We left around this time so it's sensitive subject right now) I asked why and they said they wanted to go somewhere in January. It just really got to me because we had to choose paying for vaca again, which we had money for OR taking out a very large loan to do fertility treatments....which obviously we chose treatments which I'm very thankful we can even do, but it just bummed be out because it's so unfair she gets a baby boy (had him in august) AND the vacations? Why do we have to choose?! It's just very depressing. And I'm eating everything in sight and have been so damn lazy. 

I will be pupo tomorrow morning at 8am with two embabies then we're doing acupuncture and having a celebratory PUPO lunch. I tested to see if my HCG shot was out of my system and it looks like it's a long ways from being out so idk when/if i'll get a REAL positive. I'm a big ball of pain right now between my boobs, ovaries and butt...I'm limping lol. Stupid PIO shots.

I called yesterday to see how embryos were doing and they said they don't like to disturb them too much but they are all still growing :)


----------



## Mrs B.

Oh no Pbl, I'm so so so sorry :'( :'( :hugs: sending you lots of <3 and :hugs:

GDane - I suspect pbl might not be on for a while - have a look at her sig to explain the mood button. And yes, my chemical was from ivf - first and only time I've been PG :( Yay for your start of PUPO today! I tested on 10dp3dt and got a faint positive... but wished I had tested before just so I could be sure the HCG had left my system. 

Dodima - Yay to being PUPO!! I swear the tww went on forever with ivf! Hope yours goes by quicker :)


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies! I am starting day 8 of my BCP tomorrow morning. Im so excited and scared at the same time. I go in the last Sunday of the month to get my first set of lupron shots. I know that I will be testing at the end of january to see if my IVF is a success. Any and all advice is apreciated.


----------



## BeckieLips

I'm not sure im in the right place or anything here I've never used one of these before but here goes.... I've had my first ivf cycle which has lasted a year due to be getting Ohss and it having to be stopped for a while, I had my first fet 3DT on 14th no and got a bfp 2 weeks later, I went for my first scan yesterday and they said they could see the fetal pole and yolk sac but couldn't see the baby so obvs no heartbeat, they did say they think they could see something on the very edge of the sac but not sure and could also see some bleeding around it but it could of been an old thing or a new thing?? I have to wait to re-scan next week on 27th dec, I am absolutely petrified and was wondering if anyone has been in a similar situation and it's all been ok?? I haven't had any spotting or bleeding at all, I just don't know how I'm gonna get through this week!!


----------



## Mrs B.

Hi BeckieLips - where are you now in your pregnancy? How many weeks/days? Sometimes they can scan too early to pick up a heartbeat. :hugs:


----------



## BeckieLips

7 weeks 3 days hospital say I should be, I'm not sure whether that would be exactly right if it could of been a late implanted??


----------



## Mrs B.

Hmm... I think they're supposed to be able to detect a heartbeat from 6 weeks, so even if you were a late implanter I would have thought it should have been picked up - BUT all pregnancies are different, all babies are different, so it may be everything is fine and your next scan will just settle your worries. It could be baby was sitting in a strange place so was difficult to find and therefore the heartbeat wasn't picked up. I am not a medical practitioner so my thoughts on this are purely from what I have seen on these forums. I would do your best to prepare yourself for the possibility that the outcome may not be positive. I'm really sorry to say that but I don't want to just tell you everything will be ok. I sincerely hope it is ok and the heartbeat comes through loud and clear on your next scan. Sorry hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Dodima, how are you hanging in there? 

How's everyone else? I got a bfn yesterday at 5dp5dt. Not very hopeful :nope:


----------



## Dodima1999

GdaneMom4now said:


> Dodima, how are you hanging in there?
> 
> How's everyone else? I got a bfn yesterday at 5dp5dt. Not very hopeful :nope:

Hi Gdanemom. 5dp5dt is a bit early so hang in there. I found this weblink https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer
Which says 9dp5dt is when the hormone is strong enough to detect. 

I'm ok. One day I'm convinced it worked then I change my mind almost as quick. Had the worst headache and sore throat last night. Usually if I miss a meal or have no coffee I get headaches but I've been drinking 1-2 cups of coffee a day and eating properly. Went to bed at 10pm aching and exhausted. Woke up this morning feeling grand. No headache, no sore throat and boobs not as swollen or sore so thinking I'm out. 
I should be 12dp3dt on Christmas Eve so hoping to test then. My actual day is 27/12 but would love to give a BFP as a present to my husband for Christmas. 

Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I hear ya on the m ind changing every two seconds. thank you for the link :hugs:


----------



## PostalMom

Hi. I would very much like to have someone to tall to about my IVF cycle. I'm like everyone else. Scared. Excited. Moody. Im in my 2nd week of BCP and I start my Lupron on Jan 1. :winkwink: any advice would be great.


----------



## Dodima1999

Best of luck Postalmom. Your cycle sounds very different to mine. I'm new enough to this so not sure. I did short protocol and am in my 2 WW due to test on 27/12.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

what kind of advice would you like?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i474/Ahlersta/Screenshot_2013-12-21-09-00-29-1_zpsjadvji53.png


----------



## Dodima1999

Definitely looks like a faint line. I caved and tested with a pee at 2:30pm so not first urine of day. Picture of what I think is a faintest of faint positive. I plan on testing again on 24/12

What do you think and be brutally honest.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## PostalMom

Dodima, I see the line. Fxd for you! 
How did you ladies feel during the whoke process? From the Bcps all the way to ET. It seems I get Moody from day to day just with the BCP.i get headaches and nausea too. Is this normal? Ill stay my lupron on jan 1. What should I expect? I figure the more I know the better. It's really great knowing I have this group to share with.


----------



## PostalMom

Gdane. Is there any donts or dos that I should know about? Time of work? My job is a mail carrier and I have to lift up to 70lbs although I can get around that. Lol. But it is hard on you physically and mentally.


----------



## Dodima1999

Postalmom- I didn't do lupron but did menopur on short protocol. I was very hormonal and moody. Still am 
Not sure what your protocol entails but you may find yourself tired and more sleepy too. I took the 2 WW off work only because work were hassling me and the time of my procedure was month end and as an accountant requires me to work 11-13hrs a day. Way to stressful. If you can though I'd recommend working the 2ww as I'm going mental.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

postal mom, I'll respond when I'm on a computer to you. 

dodima, wohooo! we got bfps on same day!


----------



## Dodima1999

Gdanemom- I'm hoping its a :BFP: and not the last of my trigger shot in my system. 

Do you have any symptoms??


----------



## GdaneMom4now

nope just little pinches in uterus


----------



## PostalMom

Gdane that's great!! I had the pinches worth both of my pregnancies! Woohoo!! I'm so excited for you!
Dodima, ive heard of a lot of women that poas every day to watch the trigger shot leave thier system so the know if it's a bfp. Might be neet to watch the line get darker every day.


----------



## Dodima1999

PostalMom said:


> Gdane that's great!! I had the pinches worth both of my pregnancies! Woohoo!! I'm so excited for you!
> Dodima, ive heard of a lot of women that poas every day to watch the trigger shot leave thier system so the know if it's a bfp. Might be neet to watch the line get darker every day.

Girls. Tested again this morning... So much for waiting.

What do you think. My phone was dead so took these on my IPad. Not great quality.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GdaneMom4now

looks positive to me! My trigger was out on 5dp5dt. my bfp was.7dp5dt


----------



## PostalMom

Dodima woohoo its positive! Way darker todsu!! Oh im so excited for both of yall!!


----------



## Dodima1999

Girls. One final picture. 

I also told the husband this morning. Couldn't hold it in any longer. 

Thanks so much for all the support. I hope you all get the good news you all deserve so much very soon. Xxx :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi ladies how are we doing? Hope you had a nice Christmas??

Gdanemom- how are you feeling?

Postalmom- not long now till you start your lupron??


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm feeling good, super duper tired lately and have been waking up at like 1am-3am...my boobs are tingly/itchy/sore and I'm a little crampy but loving every second of it!! I take it as my little baby/babies saying HI!!! I had my second beta this morning so I'm waiting on the results hoping they've quadrupled since Thursday! 

How was your hubby's reaction??


----------



## Dodima1999

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'm feeling good, super duper tired lately and have been waking up at like 1am-3am...my boobs are tingly/itchy/sore and I'm a little crampy but loving every second of it!! I take it as my little baby/babies saying HI!!! I had my second beta this morning so I'm waiting on the results hoping they've quadrupled since Thursday!
> 
> How was your hubby's reaction??

Brilliant that you are feeling so good. I'm similar and have twinges at night. My boobs are incredibly sore and I've already increased a cup size!!!! My waist gas increased as well but I reckon that might be Christmas 

They don't do Betas in Ireland so I've to wait 3 weeks before I get a scan to see how things are and if we have 1 or 2 babies.

Hubby was great. A little shocked and half asleep when I told him first. He went a bit mad for me testing early and wouldn't accept it until the OTD test on 27/12 which was positive too. He's coming around though. Very scared it'll be taken away from us. 
Positive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi all. Just wanted to wish you all a very Happy New Year. Here's hoping 2014 is a good year all around and we all get what we've been dreaming of.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

yikes that's a long wait! I wonder why the usa is sooo adamant about hcg levels? poetically to make more money. my hcg was 1,660 so the doctor was very happy. happy New year's to you as well!


----------



## PostalMom

Happy New Year Ladies!! I hope all of you are doing well. I started my lupron this morning. I was so excited that I didn't sleep well. It seemed 6:55 am took forever to get here. So I prepped my leg and did every thing right. My DR was standing there prepared to take over. I was going to have him do it. However I felt the need to do it my self. So I grabbed my leg and counted..1,2,3....1,2,3....1,2,3....1,2,3. Stab.. oh... I didn't even feel that. Lol. I injected the Lupron and waited till a long count to 5. I pulled it out and about a dime size amount of blood rushed out. Is that normal? It looks like all blood. No clear liquid. Doing it didn't hurt, but it was very itchy after for about an hour. It's still puffy and a little red. But over all it went much easier and fast less painful than I though .


----------



## PostalMom

D H.. my new update on my b phone is messing up what I write. Ugh.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I did my shots in my stomach. I had some blood sometimes and read that it was normal every once in a while


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats Dodima and GDane!!


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. I'm back on BnB after taking the few months since my miscarriage to work through things. Can't wait to catch up and see how everyone is doing. <3 It has been incredibly, incredibly hard these last couple months, but I've made it through! I had one natural cycle after my m/c, only one of two natural cycles I've had in the last two years!, but this new cycle I never did manage to O. 

I also found out that I has a colorectal polyp. It was so scary. It was really large. So thankful it did not turn out to be cancerous. During that whole scare I found out something VERY important. We ladies should be taking FOLATE, not Folic Acid. Apparently, research has shown that Folic Acid actually can cause cancer and make it grow very fast- especially colorectal! So scary. My old RE had put me on 2500mcg of Folic Acid when I was seeing him, instead of the normal 800mcg. Something about because I have PCOS. I had continued taking it after switching to my new RE in the Czech Republic, so I was on that much for over a year! The polyp they found was HUGE, over an inch long! (That's saying something being that anything over .25 inches is considered to be large.) I have switched over to Folate now. So scary. Doctor said had they not caught the polyp, I would have had cancer within the next two years. WOW.

TTC Stuff:

Last Friday I went in for an u/s at the local hospital to check to see if I had any follicles developing. I didn't, and since that was CD 50, my RE in Prague told me to go ahead and start on progesterone suppositories to induce AF. (Luckily I have a bunch of meds left from my m/c.) 

So plan at this point is:
7 days of progesterone 3xday
stop progesterone and wait for AF
when AF arrives let RE know
CD2 start estrogen 3xday
CD10-CD12 u/s to check lining 
once lining is 8mm thick, start progesterone 2 sups 3x day, fly to Prague
FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFER on forth day of progesterone
fly back to US and keep fx'd!

We're going to transfer both of our frozen embryos. One is a 3AB and the other is a 3BB. Hoping that this time around we get a very sticky bean (or two!!!).


----------

